# The Hopeful Muskateers....part 2



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New Home....










Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily- whats brought all this on about ending the thread??    I know deep down that once your little ones appear then you will prob not have the time to come on and chat.  So if you are finding coming on too much now that you are coming nearer the end of your pregnancy then so be it.  But I would miss our chats.  I guess we could just text or something, I'd certainly hate to lose touch completely.  

Katey - how has your day been..... are you planning to desert me too?!

Tracey - you and stan will be here at least to you get your BFP surely!!  

Can't believe everyone will be pregnant soon and it will just be me here with my box of chocolates!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry Laura, it's actually me that's feeling down. I'm a bit sad at the moment as I've got so much on and feel so tired. DH and I are arguing as I'm feeling so overwhelmed and no doubt taking it out on him. Then I felt sad reading the posts last night and felt a bit left out. I will always want to keep in contact with you, baby or not, but wondered if people were busy pm'ing anyway rather than coming on the thread, maybe we should just do that, as I was a bit confused about what was going on and felt a bit down.

Sorry maybe I need a sleep. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No honey, the last person i pmed was you!!  When I said Katey had company all weekend I was just making an assumption as she always has the family over on a Sunday.  Was no secret party that we were all going too!! Promise!    I just read it back and I guess it sounded a bit like I knew more of Katey's plans than I actually do!

Sorry you and DH are arguing... as you know things are often not smooth in this household!  I guess this is a really busy time of year and this year you can't pull your weight as much (well shouldn't be) as normal making DH feel a bit over worked?  CAn you afford to take on someone to help?  Once the little one is here you will e even less able to work, for a while at least.

So sorry you are sad, I wonder if its my influence on you, I'm a miserable cow at the moment.

I'll try to cheer you up! Hmmm... I'll think of some jokes for later! XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I need to get rid of my ticker, but hate having nothing to replace it with.  Any ideas??  DOn't seem to have anything on the calendar to be looking forward to!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

And the best you could come up with was a coursework ticker? 

Hi

Wow I have a lot of catching up to do!! What has been going on in my absence I ask myself??!! I have been in London all day and I am as tired as a goldfish that has swum around it's plastic treasure chest 100 times! I went to see an osteopath because I am in pain - girly areas and back. Anyway it turns out that Jack (ah bless him...not!) has kind of dislocated my pubis synthesis (that's the bone just below the pubic hairline to you and me). So osteopath clicked it back and off I went!! It may pop out again so I have to go back next week.

As for this pm'ing.....have NO idea what you're all talking about. Mmmm...now I feel left out!! Lily don't stress we would never leave you out and Laura we're not going anywhere...(I think I speak for us all). We're all at such different stages that it can be hard to relate or upset but I think we're much too close for that to happen. We have one of the best threads here so let's not let it go. We are all working towards the same goal...to be parents. So I say whatever stage we are at we should be there to support one another. I know I need it.

I am such a bossy cow!!!

I hope that the muskateers stay united.

Apart from that...what's happening?

Thanks for our new home Natasha and good luck with your cycle - keeping it all crossed for you.

Hugs and night night

Katey


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey ladies

Not got time for personals, have to get ready for work - just read the last few posts though!

*END THE THREAD? Are you kidding*    

I think wires have been crossed you silly billies    

Laura - I will be here through my BFP (god willing!) and beyond!!!!! And I am sure Katey and Lily would HATE to lose contact with you!!!!

Big hugs girlies, hope you are all ok today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love ya's loads
Tracy
x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok, so I'm being an insecure moo at the moment - sorry girls. As for pm'ing I wasn't really taking it negatively, but more if that's how people preferred to chat, that's fine as I know and expect everyone to have their own personal chats, eg I've been chatting to others about nappies as I'm getting so stressed but for a couple of days I felt stupid keep coming on and seeing myself as the last poster - sad I know as we're all busy - I have obviously been overneedy - sorry!

My mother bought me some terries with pins   and I seem to have had a 24hr panic attack ever since. Now I'm trying to sneek some back to the shop but don't know what to change them for (want some reusable cotton ones) but there's so many and as they're initially expensive, I need to make the right decision. Anyway, hopefully I'll get somewhere soon. I'm finding it a little overwhelming all the advice from parents/grandparents about 'how things were always done, and how it worked perfectly fine' and don't want to offend, but why not take advantage of modern research. Sorry I'm rambling and tired and no use to you all at the moment. Cried 3 times yesterday and feel very unprepared.

Like your ticker Laura! When you get an appointment at Bourn Hall/Notts you could also countdown the no. of days to that too.

Hi Katey - glad you've found out why you're hurting, hope it stays in place. How's everything otherwise? Are you still at the nursery everyday?

Hi Tracy - Hope you're well. Thanks for perking us up.

Hi Sammy - hope you're ok.

Bye for now. Off to bury my head in the sand. I haven't been up long, but wish I could go back to bed. Maybe these iron pills aren't working afterall. Went to clinic on Monday and they're retesting in 6 weeks.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

MORNING!

I know it's going to rain soon and i'm not quite sure I can take that kind of disappointment...I am loving this weather and usually I hate hot. Just to see a blue sky....

Lily - you're not needy, you're just overwhelmed. We have all been at times since this thread started. Nappies? I say do what you think is best. There is a magazine - it's quarterly and the new one is just out - called, I think, 'I'm pregnant'. It is huge and if you buy it once it's all you need apparently. Anyway, long story short, they have articles and advice on everything and I do recall quite and indepth one on nappies. Do your research and go with your gut...this is your baby and not anyone elses. It's what you've waited so long for and put all that pain and effort into getting so do what YOU want.

Laurapops - what you up to today?? Please have some peanut M&M's for me as I am craving them bad and I am not allowed peanuts or chocolate. Let me know how they taste!!!!!

Tracey - I will definitely be here for yours and Laura's and Sammy's and Kim's (and anyone elses) BFP. I cannot wait for Lily and I to be your pregnancy gurus!!!! Not long now!!!!

Hi Sammy & Kim

Got to go shopping now...boo hoo too tired. Catch you later

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

well I have finsihed work early and just having a cupaa and then I'm off to Lakeside  - desperately need some dull work clothes (was putting it off as I was hoping I would need maternity wear) and then going for a nice swim in the outdoor pool and a steam. 

Had a busy day at work, as in complicated bit of work rather than the usual just too much to do busy type.  Things can get so fustrating a work, I'm trying to get an order in place to protect this lovely young girl from her pervy dad and I just don't have enough evidence to go to court.  Still trying but looks like I will have to sit back and await for something awful to happen. 

So unfair who can have kids and lovely people like me! CAn't!  But thats life Laura so stop moaning!

Katey - ouch, that sounds nasty.. little rascal that Jack will be!  Back nect week for the next 'pop it back in session'!  

Lily - how are you feeling today?  As for the nappies, my SIL lives in CAmbridge and they actually do a scheme of swaping nappies around so you don't have to pay for them, I'm sure you can get them second hand?  Not sure, not something I've had to worry myself with just yet.  But Nappies will be a big part of your life for a while so chose whats best for you. X

Tracey - How you doing?  Mustbe getting excited now?  

Oh I worke out today the date of my next EC!!  11th July.. seems ages away!  Do you think I'm mad?    The more I think about it the more I'm thinking I am going to ask my sis to donate eggs though, I don't think we can afford to do 2 cycles this year and my sis is 35 soon.  

Anyway off to shops now! XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya girls

So glad it was just crossed wires about not posting on the thread anymore! Blimey you girls nearly gave me a heart attack  thought I was gonna have to get stern with you and bang your heads together       

*Laura * - did you get anything nice at the shops honey? A swim in an outdoor pool sounds awful!  It is bloomin freezing here  Sounds like an awful situation at work honey, must be such a difficult job 

*Katey* - well it didnt rain here hunnie - did you get some rain? Hope you weren't disappointed hunnie  

*Lily* - aw hun you are not overneedy! Silly billy! We all get those feelings of insecurity at times - I know I do!! Sometimes I can read a post and think - "huh! what is she tryin to say!" (not any of yours  ) but then can read that same post the next day and interpret it totally differently! The written word is sometimes much harder to take in context than the spoken word honey! We love you anyway, insecurities an all!  

As for me, still not heard anything from the clinic so I am taking it as a good sign. As my ticker says, only 13 days now until that first scan on 1 May  I am excited, but also trying not to get too carried away because I am so aware that lots can go wrong between now and ET date! Trying to take it one step at a time and not get ahead of myself.

Stan is fantastic - he is getting on so much better now - although he has now gone into devil dog chewing mode!! He has been going to work with Baz for half days to get used to it and is happy as a pig in poo running around the fields and sitting in the digger with his daddy! Still comes to his mummy for his cuddles on a night though!!! 

Big  to Kim and Sammy - hope you are both ok

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI girls,

Well what a shop I've had... new cute little pumps, new work bag, new trousers, 2 new tops, some stationary (I'm addicted!) and some nice toiletories!  

Still in a dilema about going away the weekend?  What do you think?  Should I stay or should i go!?  Thats a song i think!  If I stay I can finish all my coursework, but will prob get depressed, or if i go I will prob get drunk at cry at some point! And then will have to rush to get coursework donw in the evenings next week?

Tracey - can you recommend any books or websites about egg donation?  I think i've decided thats what I am going to do if my sister still ok with it. Its my best chance so I should go with that I think.  I'd like to give my sister some things to read to make her think properly about what she is offering.

Lily, Katey, Sammy -  

Right I'm off to decide what new top to wear tomorrow! XX

Night night XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG we are on page 2 !!!! 

Found this smilie - love it so thought I would share it with you!    

*Laura* - I havent come across any books on donating eggs hunnie, but I do have some literature somewhere that I got from the clinic - I will dig it out for you hunnie. It is something I keep meaning to look into so if I come across a good book I will definitely let you know! Sounds like a great shopping spree you had yesterday hun! I am jealous!!!!

*Katey, Lily, Sammy, Kim* - hope you guys are all ok 

I had the afternoon off work today which was nice! Took Stan for a walk and took him into work to see the girls - aw they loved him and made such a fuss of him - he was really good and did the tricks I have taught him for them 

Just stuffed my face with a huge chinese and now I am suffering for it! Heartburn and feel sick! Serves myself right 

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I've only just got in from work... shattered.  Just gonna have some grub and then have to get on with my home work! Boring!

What have you ladies been up to?  Anything nice?

Thanks goodness, nearly the weekend.  Still not sure if I will go away or stay home and get all this done.  

Wore my new pumps to work today.. 3 people commented!  But got a blister! Bugger!  Oh well its the price you pay for being a style guru!?

Tracey - lucky you with your afternoon off.  How much time you taking off after ET?  You decided yet?

XX

XXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

just did a post and when I went to send it my PC crashed!

Laura - hope the compliments made up for the blister honey    

My GP usually signs me off work from the day of ET right through the 2ww!  I had thought about just going to work through the 2ww this time around, as staying off work has not made any difference in my last 3 attempts BUT we are so stressed at work at the moment and so busy and manic that I am probs better of staying away again!

Much love to everyone, hope you having good evening!  I am off now to watch the second part of Sea of Souls!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - I don't think I would take the 2ww off again... I was a nightmare!! Rather be busy, I'm not sure it really makes much difference to be honest.  Do you get to have all the donors eggs?  Or is it egg share?  X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening. Wish I lived closer Laura - I love shopping: sorry about the blister though  . So what have you decided to do for the weekend - where are you thinking of going? It's going to be red hot again, so maybe a good idea to go, refresh and concentrate on the assignment when you get back. About your sister's eggs - are you thinking of doing one more go with yours or straight on to your sister's then? I'll let you know if I come across any info for your sister to read.

Hi Tracy, Katey, Sammy and Kim. How are you all?

Totally shattered and must go tot bed. I HAVE to work out how to do less as I'm now finding myself to be soooo tired, particularly for the last couple of days. Hectic day again today, when all I wanted to do was sit down, then went to dentists, then for Indian with DH and visit to Granny. Plan is for a MUCH easier day tomorrow.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Lily * - make sure you get plenty of rest today honey! You really are going to have to start slowing down! I reckon you being tired is your body's way of telling you to take it easy  You're just gonna have to take a step back and relax 

*Laura* - I am egg sharing honey which means that I get half of the eggs. That's why eggshare is so fraught with difficulties and I darent get too excited. The sharer has to have a minimum of 8 eggs so that we get 4 each. If she gets less than 8 she gets the choice whether to keep them all herself, in which case I will get my next attempt free BUT will have to wait yet again for a match and go through the whole process again, or she can choose to give them all to me and start a fresh cycle of her own. I am just hoping and praying that my donor Angel responds well to the drugs and gets plenty of lovely quality eggs!! Otherwise I am stuffed!!

Hello to everyone -got to get ready for work now. Baz has taken Stan to work with him again today - I was a bit dubious about it because it's a bit wet and miserable here, but he is going to be in the digger a lot with him and has promised me that he will keep him as dry and warm as possible. I am such a worry wart!!!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Morning!

How are you all today?? Good I hope.

Laura - i'd go and worry about the coursework afterwards. Sod it. Have some time out. Take the pumps and wow them in Notts!

Tracy - egg share really is fraught with worry!! I am praying that donor Angel does well too. Sure she will. Keep the faith.

Lily - Rest!!!! What is the weather report by the way

HI Sammy & Kim

All ok here. Tired is not the word, however, but I guess I expected that it would hit me at some point...just thought it would be later. Plus I think that the bone problem I had is back as my girly garden aches like hell...so much fun! 

Had a row with my mother...again...and now I am just in a bad place where I want to cut them off and just disappear. Have had enough parent cr** for 1 lifetime. She's gone off to Spain with a bloke friend and has put my dad in her residential home and before she left she told me that I am useless (or words to that effect, long story).

So I am sulking big time!

But at least the sun is still shining!!!!!

I'll go away and stop bleeting now.......hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Katey - Grrrr, families!  Your girls garden prob sounds horrific!

Lily - I will see what the consultant says, but maybe we will just go for my sisters eggs, I'm assuming the worst, but I will see what they say.. I've organised a trip to Lister in June and Bourne Hall this month.  I contacted CARE notts and they said the satlite is in Peterbourgh and so they felt I should go to the open day at CARE sheffield I think??  But if I'm travelling out of london I'd prefer to go NOtts, they ahve a good rep.  I spoke to Tim and he is up for taking a day off work to go to the open evening, we can pop in to see his folks too.. but I'm not sure if its too far... and of course if we are looking at my sis helping us then not fair to ask her to do all that travelling, especially as she has 2 little ones.  So I'm in limbo land at the moment.

Tracey - Your right , egg share sounds worrying, but I'm hoping your angel stimms well, do you know about her fertility diagnosis?  My friend is doing egg share at the moment, she had 2nd scan today and she has about 25 eggs!! 

ANyway I'm still at work doing this bloody course work, have a terrible day at work too, was on duty (dealing with all the unallocated stuff and emergencies) and has been non-stop.

Tired.

We are off to Tims nephews party at the weekend, still not sure if i will make it, I am shattered.  

Anyway talk later. XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening ladies,
Katey - as if you don't have enough to think about at the moment! Your mum must be very stressed to be acting this way and saying such things. Take it from me - you're marvellous  . Not so many for lunch tomorrow then? We're off out for lunch (mum, dad, nan, DH and me) which will be a good change. As for weather - we need rain as the ground is so dry for planting anything. However, talks of a very warm weekend. (PS DH was looking over my shoulder just now and was extremely confused about your garden problem   - assumed it was horticultural).

Hi Laura - Hope you've had a chance for a rest. What company the three of us would be at the moment - we'd all fall asleep! I'm excited to read about your possible trip to Notts Care - but I'm very biased.... Sounds like a good choice if you do have your sister's help in the future though. However, I'm really hoping your consultant, or a consultant fom Lister/Bourn Hall or Notts encourages you to have another go with yours first.  

Hi Tracy. Fingers crossed your lady is doing well. As for resting - I did take it easier today and did admin/planted some veggie plants. Feel a bit better for less bending - think it's a bit early to be taking it too easy as I've still such a long way to go. I agree though, my body is obviously trying to tell me something.

Off now for some very much looked forward to sleep.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well we have had a heart to heart tonight, tim thinks we have the money to pay for another go and then another go later in the year with my sisters eggs (if she still happy with that).  So I think that is what we will do.  We are going to go for the open evenings and then have our const at barts and at one other place before we make any decisions.  

Katey - hope you are snuggled up with Robin getting some TLC.

Lily - he he!!  Your poor DH, did you have to explain about KTs lady garden  Notts have a great rep and they are quite reasonable, its just the distance, but maybe??  If I think they are the best I will travel!

Tracey and Sammy -  

I feel horrid tonight, feel like I am a horrible person been having horrible thoughts about people.  Tough week too.  Can you believe 3 physio's from downstairs all got preg at the same time and all had twins What are the chances... they all brought them in yest to work.  I managed to avoid but everyone was talking about them.  Am jealous of everyone at the moment.  Think things have just sunk in.  

Night ladies XXXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,  . You're being completely normal. I'm very excited about your next go and so glad about the heart to heart you've had. I'm really pleased you're also not going to make any decisions until you've investigated the other 3 places too. Love Lily. xx Hi to everyone.   Off to buy some wood  .


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

We slipped to page 2!

Been out on my bike today, feel shattered now!

Thanks for yesterday, I was having a bad day. XX

Katey - hope your lack of presence is due to you taking a much deserved break?  Hope your ok.XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey my pals (or one of them) are back!   Glad to read you got out on the bike Laura - did you go to the seaside? Exercise is so good for the soul. I, on the other hand had a rubbishy day, as had a bit of a fall out with my mother, which makes me sad. Otherwise ok and planted loads of bright cerise daisies everywhere - so that cheered me up.

Hello to Katey, Tracy, Sammy and Kim - hope you've all had a relaxing weekend. How's your dad Katey and the girly garden  ?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No didn't go to the seaside, its quite a long drive and we didn't wanna be stuck in the car. We cycled to the gym which is quite a way and then went for a swim and steam and had lunch then cycled home.  Had a snooze when I got back!  

Where is KAtey?  I hope she ok, I'll text her tomorrow if shes not back.

Big fight with your mum or just a little tiff?  I love daisies, flowers always make you feel happy don't they.

I bought two lovely pot plants, one had cream flowers the other had orange (bought during 2ww) they are the same type and I've looked after them the same and the orange one has completly died  

I haven't done any homework, so just packed the bits into my bag and I'll work late tom to get it done.  Better in the office, can't concentrate at home.

XXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Cream/white varieties are usually more resilient plants. If it's any consolation, I struggle to keep flowering pot plants alive too.

Re: tiff with mum - small I suppose, but she's not good at talking and just runs away from any problems, so now I'm feeling weird and it's all on my mind. She always tries to please everyone, and then always upsets someone (me this time), then she gets upset as I speak honestly and up front. Never mind, they're visiting again next weekend, before going back abroad.... They'll no doubt ignore any issues and pretend nothing happened which I'm not good at, but will try.

Katey - where are you? Laura and I are missing you VERY much.   

Busy with paperwork as I've had an office free few days and wanted to organise myself before tomorrow. Starting to panic as it's end of year payroll for staff and VAT deadline looming. I could do with a few days of heavy snow to keep me inside.   Otherwise, when the sun doth shine, I'm drawn towards it.

Goodnight. Soon be midnight - maybe Katey will be on then....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm so naughty, I'm still up looking on ebay... only discovered it today!! Its so exciting.

Lily- my mother is exactly the same, i feel very sad about my relationship with my mum, I'd love to be able to talk things over/ go shopping/ be honest with her. Its sucha  false relationship.    I agree things should't be kept inside...talking is good.  How long will they be abroad this time?  Where do they go?  Be back in time for daisy's birth?

Off to bed now then work tom, will be a late day but hopefully will get all coursework done and then I can concentrate on other things!!

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wot still no Katey??  

They're off to Cyprus Laura, for a few weeks, then back for a few weeks.... I lose track to be honest.

Must go before DH notices I'm still not in bed.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - BED!  Thats an order!  

Night night .XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening everyone 

Well, we had a manic day yesterday so only managed to log on briefly last night. It was Baz's birthday so we ended up trailing from house to house, as you do, to pick up his pressies from various people! Had tea at his mum's which was beaut! Home made steak pie!! Yummy! We took Stan with us everywhere, and took him for nice long walk.

Stan has been to work again today with Baz so the poor little thing is totally shattered. He has collapsed in his bed without even eating his tea  I hate it when he does that! I get all worried about him 

Work manic as ever today!

Still no news from clinic so am hoping everything is on track. They asked me to time HRT so that I bled on 22 April, which I managed to do, so I am ok my end, just hope the donor is ok     

*Katey* - where are you hun? Hope all is ok with you  

*Laura* - you wanna watch that Ebay honey  When I first discovered it I ended up buying a load of old tat that I didn't need or want   Sounds like your heart to heart with Tim was a really good thing honey, I truly hope you do get your dream  and I am positive you will!   One of the worst things about infertility and IVF treatments is the interminable waiting between appointments and treatments! 

*Lily* - I hope you have been resting today!!  You better do, or this big bad mod will come after you!  Sorry to hear of the probs with your mum honey 

Kim, Sammy - big hugs 

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there all - i'm here!

I need to explain my absence but, first, Laura...what planet have you been on not to have discovered ebay before?? I am gobsmacked! It's just the greatest site ever!!!

OK. Nothing wrong my end really. Mum went away, as you know, and left dad. So I have been taking care of him and it has just worn me down. He was stumbling and I was trying to catch him without hurting Jack or me. He got incontinent and that was tough to take. But none of that compared to the mental confusion he has which is just getting worse. He thought I was over 50 at one point! 

Robin was in London so I was alone except for mum's friend who I am very fond of but she can be very contrary which is tiring to say the least. I took them both out to lunch on Sunday, my treat, and she said, "Thanks for lunch. It was disgusting but that wasn't your fault". So that should give you a rough indication of the remainder of the day!

My lady garden is not happy at all (Lily, your dh's confusion did make me laugh). Now my ribs are killing and it's really hard to get around. I know that I have no right to moan on here but I truly believe that all of you will be in this position one day and it's only fair to let you know....OUCH!

We had a growth scan today and his lordship is approx 3.5-4 lbs. All is well with him. I had protein in my 'sample' so I may have an infection. Hope not.

Laura - the physio:twin thing - just unbelievable! what are the odds??!!! Just what you needed... not!  On a different note: I too am glad that Tim and you have made the decision to give your eggs another go. I think it is very wise. The travelling thing is a pain but you get used to it. I hated going to London every day but it worked, so hey!
You never said how soon you'd like to do it again...any thoughts Any holiday plans

Lily - I'm sorry you argued with your mum too. It is just pants when that happens. It doesn't matter how much you know it will happen, it still hurts. Mothers!!!!
As an aside, will the daisies come back year after year
How you feeling Any news on the anaemia Scans Ribs?!!!!! Lady garden probs!!!

Tracy - can they actually get you to have af on a specific day with hrt That's quite clever!! When you do reckon you'll hear from them Can you call for an egg update or is that frowned upon I so hope she has gone into good egg overdrive for you.  Got everything crossed!!

Sammy & Kim - HI.

Off to rest my ribs. Sorry I abandoned you - I am a bad bad poster but I think about you all lots even when i'm not on here. I'll be better, I promise.

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie as I'm shattered, very long day at work.

Got my appointment through with barts.. Middle of JULY!! And can't go to Bourne Hall til July either. Feeling very low and sad. Prob just tired.

Lovely to have you back KT.

Will catch up properly tom. 

XXXXXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Katey* - great news from your scan honey  sounds like your little fella is doing just fine  Can't wait to "meet" him! I love your avator scan picture - did you have to pay for that? I keep meaning to ask you but forgot!  Your mum's friend sounds a very contrary lady  Sorry your ribs are giving you jip hun  Is Robin back now to give you some TLC?

About the HRT thing - because I don't have a natural cycle, I have to take HRT in order to give me a "false" bleed each month to keep things "downstairs" healthy. I know that I usually start bleeding 4-5 days after taking the last tablet, so although I was only halfway through a pack, I stopped taking them on 18 April and had my fingers crossed AF would arrive on Sunday, which she did! I am going to ring the clinic today to find out what's happening, so wish me luck 
*Laura* - aw honey, July must seem an awful long way off at the moment honey, all I can say is when I found out my tx was going to be beginning of May (in Jan this year) I thought it would never come, it seemed so long away, but here we are, almost there! It's amazing how quickly time passes by without you realising honey   

Love and hugs to Lily, Kim and Sammy
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

morning ladies and your "dumps" god they are getting big i like to pop on now and again to see how yous are all getting on and to check if we have any more new Dumps, its so nice to see that all the pg girls are doing so well and the ones waiting on god releasing ours to us are still here. as i told you the spiritualist told me my papa had my babies and was looking after them till the time is right, so thats now what i believe. well have had all the paper work through from glasgow so praying we get starting around july time, this will be # 7 FF lucky number so heres hoping. hope and pray yous are all well, laura maybe we will be doing tx together we can be partners. july is coming faster than i  imagined as i wanted to start straight away after my disaster in istanbul. and felt july would never come and her we are nearly in may. oh of to tenerife on the 9th may for a wee week with mum and sister and baby, then out to spain on the 11th june to my family for a wee week, chilling out and relaxing before the big pregnancy because after that it will be pontins here we come   
take care love and cyber cuddles to yous all with and without dumps
kim xxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So glad to have you back Katey . When's your mum back? your ribs/girly garden sound very painful. Mind you your little chappy's not so little anymore . By evening the middle of my back aches, especially if I'm sat at a desk, but other than that I've been very lucky so far (perhaps shouldn't have said that). Except incredibly tired: I presume you're not anaemic too, like me? As for the daisies - yes, they're perennials - I can't be doing with annuals except sweet peas. You need to look out for Osteospermum jucundum - they range from light pink to purple: here's ours http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osteospermum .

Laura - Guess what, I rang Notts for you  and they're next open evening is 6th June (well 2nd May really but that's booked up). It's at 7pm until 9pm - so that would be something to look forward to. The lady on the desk said they get booked up quite quick - so here's a nudge  - sorry could only find a twitch....

Hi Tracy - how did you get on ringing the clinic - hope it's perfect news. By the way how do I insert a photo into the text - I wanted to show our big daisies and remember you added Stan once.

Hi Sammy and Kim.

Off now to tackle more VAT and Payroll - yawn.

Love Lily. xx

/links


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls 

*Laura* - just a quick note to say I have found a book that you might like to buy to read, and to pass to your sister? Here is the link to the right place on Amazon for you to have a look

http://www.amazon.com/Experiences-Donor-Conception-Parents-Offspring/dp/184310122X

*Lily* - eeeuwwww VAT and Payroll! Sounds booooorrrrrrrinnngggggggggggggg    To add a photo to the post you need to go to www.photobucket.com and register (it's free), then follow their simple steps to upload a picture into your photo album, then you copy the URL code and paste it into your post (like the external smilies). It's really easy honey, shout me if you get any problems.

*Katey * - Hugs 

*Kim * - I love what your spiritualist told you honey, what a lovely thought 

As for me, no news from the clinic  I rang this morning and Karen the co-ordinator was busy - she rang me back but I was in a meeting - I then rang her back and she had left for the day and not back till Thursday! So, I have left a message for her to ring me on Thursday morning   

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx
/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello my lovelies,

Sorry shattered again, just got in, Tim just cooking my dinner so can't be on here long.

Lily - you are such a little sweetie aren't you, thanks for calling them, that date will be tricky as I've got court meeting the following morning and a meeting at 1.30 the day before... I'll have to work out if I can get to Notts in time for it, would have been nice if could stayed over as well    Its about 3 1/2  hours drive from here.  I agree with Tracey with the VAT stuff... doesn't sound the ideal way to spend your afternoon, but you are a business women so I guess thats the price you have to pay!!

Dinner here... back in a bit to finish off! XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He lied!  Its not quite ready!

Katey - when is your mum home?  That lady sounds horrible!!  Next time let her pay!  Or give her a wack with her broomstick!

Tracey - thanks for the book details, its an american site?  Can you stil order from it?  Also the book at the nottom (when you get a discount if you buy them both) looks good too.  I'l have a proper look at it after all this course work in.

Kim - Nice of you to pop in. X

Well I have had a few developments, Bourne Hall called and I now Do have a place in the May open day, think its the 12th.  And I have one at Lister too on the 9th May.    Will see what tim says about travelling up to the Notts one for the open eve.  It does have a good rep and it a wee bit cheaper than the others, which is quite important too!

Right dinner is here now!! XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So Laura - what did he cook? Good news about the open days. Don't forget to hang around and have a word with one of the consultants that should be there. When I went to Bourn Hall, I had to be a bit patient as everyone wanted a 'quiet word' at the end, but it's worth it if it helps make the decision.

How annoying Tracy about not being able to speak with your clinic! Hoping for very good news on Thursday.

Katey - is Robin back providing some tlc? Presumably with his course, he can work wonders with his hands  .

Hi to everyone.

Well my mother rang and pretended everything was hunky dorey  , so that's that then.... Otherwise took a nap, had dinner and back to VAT....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

laura are you doing donor? i must have missed that   
kim xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kim - I'm having a follow up to see what is suggested, but last cycle they advised that donor was my best option, like you I have a lovely sister who may help me out, I'm just preparing myself really hoping for one more shot myself first.

Lily - Was spagetti  carbonara (with veggie bacon though).  I do love pasta.  Hmm shame your mum wants to just forget things, my mother the same.

Oh I 'won' 2 things on ebay today, some new cycling gloves and aome groovy dunlop pumps!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

KT - see your online.. time for bed!  Go on off you go!!

Lily - hope you not up doing paperwork either? X

Tracey - Just had a proper look at that book, looks good. have you got it?

XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Aha, Laura, you're getting addicted to the geat ebay!!! Great news about the open days/evenings. They should give you a taste of how different other clinics can be and, hopefully, you will gel with one of them. Wow, they're not far away either!!!
Good advice re: the broomstick!!!! 

Lily - so do sweet peas only come once and then never again I get really confused by garden terminology. I wouldn't know a perennial from an evergreen! Hopefully you will not get rib/garden pain..I think you have had enough to contend with already so fingers crossed.....! Glad your mum called - although I understand your frustration.

Kim - glad to hear from you. I think that the spiritualist is absolutely right! 

Tracy - what a nightmare phone day you've had! hassle or what! you keep pestering them!!!!!!!! Fascinating stuff about the hrt - thanks for explaining that. So do you have to do that every month I guess so. If you didn't would you ever get af or just irregularly Sorry for asking, tell me to sod off if too personal.

I am shattered. Spent the day in London at Osteopath and saw old ivf dr for a chat and met a lady I email for the first time which was wierd but lovely. She goes to my ivf clinic and got pg 1st time but sadly lost the baby at, I think, 9 weeks ish. She is a really nice lady and it was good to put a face to an emai!!!

Then I mooched around Harrods food hall and puppy enclosure (sooooooo cute). Need to sleep now.

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes mummy Laura, i'll go to bye byes now.

night xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning.

I have an easy day today.  Just one meeting in Kent, so don't need to set off until 10 and should be home about 3!  Which is good can finish off my coursework and have a tidy and cook some nice dinner.  Worked til late every night so far this week.

I'm bidding on a new cat bowl at the moment on ebay!!  only 50p!

Can I tell you a private thing too (obviously not too private as millions of people can look at this!), ok, I have a really sore lady garden too!  Very different from Katey's though.  I have a sore bit kind of on the outside, not sure what I should be putting on it and my pants seems to be irrtating it.  We had full sex at the weekend for the first time scine IVF and it was a bit sore when it went in and out    not sure if it was that or the long bike ride on sunday. Tim is getting me some of those special padded trousers for next time.  Also I keep getting shooting pains in my tummy, not really 'ovary' pain which i could understand.  Any of you ladies had this after IVF?  Bit worried as I'm prone to infections when I'm feeling a bit low, already got a mouth full of ulcers.    REALLY don't want to go to the drs if I don't have to.

KT and LILy - wow I just checked out your tickers!  Your bumps must be HUGE now.. thought I was going to get some pictures of you and the bumps??  Oh and sweet peas remind me of being little, I used to always plant then in a grow bag and water them etc when I was a little one!  Oh I want a garden!!  Also ... I think perrenials die in the winter and then come back and evergreens stay fully 'leaved'  all year round.... Am i right Lily!! Am I!! 

Tracey - Just worked out that you MUST get preg this time!!  This is your 3rd go at DE isn't it?  its normally about 40-50% get preg so you are statistically defianately going to get a bay or two this time!!  Do you know the fertility diagnosis of your donor?  I think I'd like to go abroad as they are then NOT fertility patients, but then it is anonymous which upsets me a little.  Decisions!  

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - just spoke to Notts, booked in for the 6th June. Spoke to one of the nurses too, Karen, she was really nice and reassuring, said they have a new protocol for poor responders.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - fantastic news on the open eveing at Notts. I remember Karen - she is lovely, although all the ones I met were: very understanding and caring. Not sure what to suggest about the lady garden - I'm better with back gardens! Wouldn't put anything on it though unless you find out what's wrong for sure. Could be a combination of the cycling and being a bit run down (you mentioned mouth ulcers). Have you any discharge? Rest and lots of water is always my first point of call.

Well done on the evergreen knowledge Laura! However, some perennials are evergreen too, but some do die down and regrow. Sweet peas are annual so you have to sow the seed each year or buy in new plants....

Katey - I'm envious of you mooching round Harrods Food Hall - would have loved to have joined you. In fact a day in London spoiling ourselves would be a great way for us all to meet up eh!

OK Laura, must see if I can find a photo now. Not sure if I like my bump pics though, so maybe just a pre-IVF one... Looking forward to seeing you. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm home!!  How lovely but I have lots to do so really mustn't be chatting on here!

I feel quite excited at about Notts, I told her my poor response and she didn't seem shocked or horrified!  Just a shame I have to wait for ages and then she said there is a 6 week wait for a consult, so that makes it mid july before I get a consult.    Which i guess is ok, at least I will have had feedback from the last round byt then.  BUT is ages away.  Thinking maybe I should check there cancelltion policy and then book one now for slightly after the open night?  

Lady from Bourne Hall is calling me back about their trial they are running so I'll hopefully have a chat about poor responders too.

I'm SO impatient to get going, especially as my sisters biological clock is ticking.  

As for meeting in up that would be lovely, where are you again Lily?  KT is leciester I think?

Looking forward to the pics!

XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey all

Well, in that case I don't like annuals either! Cannot be bothered with that every year thing.

Laura I have no idea what to advise re lady garden. Is there anything to show for the pain like a boil or rash I got a shockingly painful ingrown hair boil 2 weeks ago. Or is it bruised type pain?? If sex hurt then maybe the bike ride did unsettle your pelvic region. Did it hurt before sex?? How many more questions do you think I can ask lol!

Glad to hear that you are getting the clinics sorted. Their confidence should rub off on you.

Lily it would be lovely to meet up soon. Any food hall works for me!!!!!!

Tracy, Kim, Sammy - Hi!!

Off to take robin to the pub so that he can watch football and get pi**ed again. Love my life.

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ok - lady garden development..I have like very small ulcer on my 'lip'!    Its not as sore now though.  I'll have a internet search... what is wrong with me!!!

Sex hurt more on the inside not the lip bit really, that was pre-cycling.  But when we did it the next day (arc at me sex god!) which was after the cycling I couldn't do it as I felt really bruised inside, prob from the nooky the day before?

Oh I hate having girly probs!  

Think it is just a graze from chaffing from the bike ride and will just go away?

We should meet up somewhere nice for some top grub... and I can drink lots of wine!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey ladies where's my return photo - I feel exposed!

Poor you Laura.... I had a similar problem with painful sex after stimming those 6 months pre-IVF, except we HAD to do it - drs orders!Not only that we were told to do it twice a day for 3 days and I had to try oh so hard not to put DH off   - as you can imagine they weren't the most romantic of sessions. For me it was due to overstimming but I should think the mess up of hormones plays a part in altering the vaginal secretions etc for a bit. Together with your cycling, it's all just a bit too much obviously at the moment.

Bye for now. Love Lily. xx

How was the pub Katey - Robin still able to walk in a straight line?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily

Yeah prob just a bit run down, had a look at  few websites and pleased to announce that I don't have syphilis!!

I've finished my course work, just got to print out and put in folders tom and make it look pretty and then its done!    Whether is passes ornot is a different story!

Kt - whos playing tonight then?  Did they win?  I hate being surrounded by drunk people when I'm sober!   Hows your lady garden now?

Lily -  you been up to anything nice?  Parents here for the weekend, last one isn't it?  Anymore news on the anemia?  You feeling any more energentic with the tablets?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

No, Laura it's a bad week for small businesses, so not up to much loveliness this last few days. I'm still sorting our paperwork and the deadline's looming.... Yes, parents here this weekend - could do with a break before they arrive (tomorrow  ). As for the tablets - hard to say if they're working as I'm a bit tired anyway due to work, but I've had no more leg cramps or heart flutterings so maybe.

Did you get the photo? Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I got the photo! Thanks!! You are not at all how I imagined. Aren't imaginations wierd??!!! However, you look adorable!! (so now we know that little girl will too!!!).

I am not sure I have a close up pic...i'll see what I can find.

I did not stay at the pub - hell no - he is a little worse for the beer let's say.

Night Katey xxx
ps Laura ... good news on the syphillis thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm with Lily on this...you have poor secretions etc so sex and cycling a bad idea right now.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So what did you imagine? Any photo will do....


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

well I thought you were blonde and had curly ish or wavy hair. That's just how I always pictured you. I saw a photo of Laura once with her cats so i kind of know how she looks so can picture her. Glad to know what you look like too!. I have just searched every photo and the only one of me is with chickenpox and I am not sending that. So i'll charge up the camera tonight and get you one tomorrow...ok

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh oh!! Not read your posts yet but off to check my email!!  back in a jiffy!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I haven't got an email!!!  

You didn't send it to my hotmail did you?  can't get that.  You got my fsnet account i think, if not let me know and i'll pm you it again.X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

where are you two Your online but not talking to me!

I'm off to bed.. 

Night night. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes, I did. Resent to fsnet address. Looking forward to meeting you too. Can't wait for your photo tomorrow Katey....  

Goodnight. Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

slight delay on photo. Have dad all day. tomorrow...promise.

Catch up later

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

And there I was, sooooo excited ALL day!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Got the pic Lily, you look loke someone else I know but i can't think who!!!  I will have to have a think, funny people never look like what you think they will do!

Tough day for me.  Friend at work revealed his wife preg, holiday 'slip up'.  I've been on the verge of tears all day, left early.  Everyone all excited about it.  I smiled and joked about knitting but feel so sad.  

I guess my day will come but feels like it won't ever come at the moment.

Back to do personals in a bit. XXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls, sorry no time for personals as on my way out of the door - so this is a selfish me me me post!   

Spoke to the clinic today and.................... everything seems to be on track!!

I have an appt for 1 May (Tuesday!) for a scan, and to collect my drugs.  This time they are putting me on gestone injections as well as the usual cyclogest and progynova!!  OMG!  I am soooooooo scared cos I have heard lots of bad things about gestone injections and how nasty they are   But hey, if they think it will improve my chances, who am I to argue! 

So, fingers crossed it continues to go well with my donor angel!

Love and hugs to all, and apologies for selfish me post!!!

Tracy
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh fab news tracey... is your angel stimming yet?  My friend who is egg sharing had EC today, 16 eggs!!   DO you get a running progress on her?

XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Just nipping in again for a quickie.

Lily - I am sorry for disappointing...trust me, you'll be even more disappointed when you see me!!!! Will get one to you as soon as I can.

Laura - I used to hate that too. It's hard sweets but your time will come. Remember think positive and you'll get lucky.

Tracy - FAB news!!!!!! Gestone shmestone...it'll all be worth it in the end!!!

Back to daughter duty....Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI girls,

Well all the coursework done! 

Feel down today and confused, was so much easier when I was NHS, no choices. Torn between CARE notts and nat IVF. Still going to look at Bourne and Lister though.

Have a read of this......

http://www.haveababy.com/infert/ncivfwho.asp?site=

I need something to look forward to.

ANyway enough of me.

Lily - is all the VAT done now? That all end of year stuff. You are very 'sweet' looking, proper earth mother!! Wanna see one of your bump now!!

Katey - please don't over do it. yes you are a daughter and have those duties but you are also a mumy now too!!

Tracey - already said.. woo hoo! to you!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

/links


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So, Laura - where's you - I'm excitedly waiting? Don't worry about how you're feeling right now - you've just started considering all these options and there's so much to think about - very stressful. Had a look at your link - do you think you 'fit the bill'? Do you know what Notts new regimen is for poor responders (although with 4 eggs, same as me, I don't classify you as exactly a poor responder - just that you haven't received the right treatment yet that suits you). Won't be long and you'll be able to discuss all your questions at your open do's. Get a list ready and a summary of what you've done - drs like a summary to glance over.

As for work Laura - VAT done, but now doing end of yr payroll - yawn.

Katey - hi - is your dad staying with you then? Of course I won't be disappointed with your photo - I'm very excited. We kinda got a glimpse of you already remember as you had the photo of you and Robin pre Jack's photo. You both looked lovely and in love  .

Hi Tracy, don't apologise, it's just what we wanted to hear. Wonderful news - so exciting. Can't wait for further updates....

Had a nap this afternoon, so working now instead. Please don't tell me there's anything gd on tv as I mustn't be distracted!

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nothin on tv Lily, unless you are interested in how much poo you generate in your life time?

I'm not sure about what notts do, its the antagonist protocol used by SIRM! No idea what that means!  

Difference between me and you honey was you were prob on itsy bitsy drugs, I was on massive amounts and didn't down reg!  sure if you'd had my drugs you would have exploded!!

Friday tom!  And not in the office, just some visits and a boring meeting.

Roll on the weekend!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So where's lovely Laura? Please don't make me wait for yours too! otherwise I'll have to work out how to take mine back   . I feel exposed....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry honey!!  I didn't know you wanted on of me!  Thought you saw me with the pussy cats ages ago!!

I'll sort you one out tonight! Promise! X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

No I didn't  .

So, could be my lucky day when I get two beautiful photos! (  eh Katey?!?). Roll on tonight....

Feel much better - VAT and end of yr payroll completed. Please can I have my life back now Mr Brown  ? Off to see friends tonight (don't know HOW I'm going to disguise my excitement at wanting to rush back and meet you both, face to face  !).

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - I emailed you, hope you had a lovely night out with friends. XX

Katey - how you doing?  not being super woman again i hope?

Tracey - any more news?


Well I finished early again.    Called and spoke to both Bourne Hall and CREATE.  Bourne hall is not really special for poor responders, they do seem nice but just give you lots of drugs on SP like barts.  We are still going to the open day as they do sperm share and could get 3K off the bill.  Which if we go with my sister is an option for the future.

Nurse at CREATE was nice too, had a long chat and ahe thinks i would be a good candidate for nat IVf as I have been preg before.  Was nice and could start staright after consult, although nothing free til June (but thats a good sign?)

Really torn between Notts and CREATE.  What do you think? 3 nat cycles or one full on cycle?    Really want a decision as want to book consult, if i wait til after the open days I won't get a consult til about August.    Advice please!!!

XXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Morning. Couldn't log on last night. I felt really poorly (exhausted probably after all the paperwork) when we got back, so DH ordered me to bed!

No photos Laura and Katey  . Can you retry Laura? How are you Katey? Is Robin home to take a close-up? When's your mum back?

Hi Tracy, Sammy and Kim.

Bye for now, love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmmm

Lily - maybe have a look in your spam box?  I replied directly from the email you sent so can't see how it didn't go through?

Anyway this is a real quickie, as we are just off to Notts, tim is staying for a few days as not back to work til wed so I am driving back on my own tomorrow!!  I hate long drives.  

BUT BUT BUT!!!!  exciting, CARE notts just called and said they now have a vacancy on this WED!!  So tim is going to try to take wed off work as will I and I will have to drive al the way to Notts on my own again tue eve/ wed daytime!

But this is so exciting, I wil therefore be able to make a decision between Nat IVF with CREATE and NOtts by the end of the week.  CREATE don't do open eves but emailed me some details and I had a long chat with the nurse.  

ANyway tim is shouting at me to get my skates on so better had!!

Lily - sorry you feel sleepy, remember your doing a busy job growing little daisy and you need to rest more.  XXX

Katey - take care and don't do too much either!

Tracey - Hope all is still on track.  

Catch you all tom. XXX  Text if you need me!!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, So chuffed with your news  . I really hope Tim can get the day off on Wednesday to help make your decision asap. As for the photo, I checked my spam, but not there either  . I'll pm you with a different e-mail address....

Hi Katey - how are you - hope you can log on soon? How's your aches and pains? Are you having anymore scans? My next is on Monday, feel a bit nervous....

Hi to everyone. 

Went out for lunch today which was a lovely change. DH enjoyed his pint of cold Guinness. Then took a wander through the park and a music fair. I'm still too tired to really be feeling human again yet, so off to bed now and hope to feel revitalised tomorrow. Looking forward to everyone's news.

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all
Sorry I have been MIA. 

Was in the hospital with my dad on Friday as they think he is bleeding somewhere internally and have taken him off his warfarin (blood thinner) BUT he is at risk of a stroke so that is dangerous for him.....therefore he is a bit of a ticking time bomb and I had to go sort it out.

Then Saturday I had an all day ante natal class which terrified me - especially the bit with the grapefruit passing through the pelvis!!! But hey ho what can I do about that now!!

Today I have the parents for lunch and I feel cream crackered.

On the plus side I have finally found my camera charger (thanks Robin) and so today is picture day....I know i've dillied and dallied but I hope to finally pull it off this afternoon!

Lily - what's the scan that you are having? I just had a growth scan and Jack is estimated at 3.5 to 4 lbs and his measurements are bang on the median line so I am happy that the diabetes thing is not affecting his size which was our concern.
Hope you do feel revitalised today...you have my pic to look forward too!!!

Laura - that is exciting news...you really are coming on a pace with this next cycle. I am thrilled.
Do not form opinions until you have been to the clinics. I think you will just know which one is right for you. Interested to hear your views on them.
It's a shame you could not have a sickie (did I type that out loud) this week so that you could stay in Notts. That would have been preferable to all that driving.

Also I am not sure I have your email to send the pic too....could you PM me

Tracy - how's it going You must be getting nervous/excited now?? How is the lovely pup 

Sammy, Kim - Hi!

Off to cook - Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there!

Ok I'm home, feel tired, not good at long drives!  Went to a lovely thai restaurant in Chesterfield, had lots of veggie foor, I had sweet and sour mock pork for starter and then had mock duck red curry for main was YUM!

I've emailed you lily!  Hope you get it this time!

Lily - oh scan tomorrow you must be excited! Had anymore thoughts about names?  Is this just a growth scan tomorrow?

Katey - you poor thing.  what a nightmare your having with your dad! Is your mum home now?  I did chuckle at your grapefriut!!  At least it was not a melon!!! 

Tracey - hope your well XX

XXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening,
I got it Laura and have pm'd you - thank you! So pleased to meet you and your silky locks at last!  
Glad you had a good trip. Can't wait to hear your news after Wenesday too.

Hi Katey - what a nightmare time you are having at the moment. How is your dad now? When's your mum back? Yes, my scan's a growth scan too - bit nervous. My antenatal classes start on Wednesday - with Labour - am I ready to hear all about this I ask myself? Hoping they skip quickly onto changing a nappy....

Had kind of restful day, supervising DH and dad building dry river bed - very frustrating I couldn't help move the rocks where I wanted them as they weren't keen on me asking them to move them to a different place once they'd dropped them down  . They weren't THAT heavy - although in sympathy they did get a mid afternoon ice-cream.

So Katey - did you get the camera charged? Did you keep Robin waiting at the Church this long?

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

oh how exciting!!  you two and your antenatal classes!  You will both be fine, the little ones wil slip out without a glitch... maybe you could put some vaseline down there, help them slip out?  Hmmm wonder if anyone has ever tried.. may work!?

Lily - I agree with the boys... no lifting for you even if they were only little boulders!!  What are you like?!  You can move them to the exact position next year!  Did you sort out the nappy situaiton?

KT and Tracey -


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

No, it's still under investigation. However, we have a shopping trip planned for Friday, so would like to decide before then. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nappies not my field so can't help I'm afraid, sure KT will be along with advice though.  Me and Tracey are going to be so well informed when our turn comes around, you too will be a font of baby knowledge!

XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi!!
As it happens...I was 1/2 late for my wedding. Mum's fault. Robin thought i'd stood him up.

I sent you the pic Lily but I need Laura's address.

Sleepy time. Katey xxx

ps Lily - good luck with the scan


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Got it Katey - you look great! Have pm'd Laura's address for you. If she's asleep, it'll be a lovely surprise for the morning....   Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls

Will catch up tonight - was soooooooo busy yesterday never got a chance to log on for more than 5 mins!!!

I want to see the pictures of you girls!!!  Let me Let me Let me !!!!!!!

I will PM you all my personal email address!!!!  You can all see me from Avator, so it's only fair I can see you!!!  


Love
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

KT - Wheres my photo!!!

Tracey- will sort a pic of me out after my dinner... 


back later!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

girls!

Well I am in a mad rush again! My bloomin sis popped up to "borrow" my PC and spent hours on the Dorothy Perkins website! She took up all my internet time and now I have to rush off again!

Just wanted to say to Laura and Katey thanks for the photo's girls! You are both stunners!!!! Katey - you do NOT look like a beached whale   You look blooming to me!!!

Lilly, where is my piccy?

Love and huge hugs - catch you tomorrow - I have my scan at 11am and have the full day off work so plenty of time to catch up

Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok I'm back!

Lily - tell us your news??  How did the scan go?  How is my little daisy coming along?  Do we get to have a piccie of you and bump now??  

Katey -  you look lovely, in fact you look much lovlier than you did in the little photo. hir looks lovely straight, think it was curly before?  And what a lovely bump!  Oh please let me have one soon!!

Tracey - oh good luck tomorrow, are you both having baselines done tomorrw?  then angel lady starts on stimms hopefully?  Oh won't be long now!!

Well my manic behaviour is paying off, I have had my appointment at Barts brought forward to the 29th May (I think).  Thats much better than July!  and with my open night brought forward its full steam ahead!!  I've been emailing Mr Sher, the american dr that works at barts occasionally, he is in america at the moment and he seems nice and hasn't written me off!!  He has offered me a phone consult, have just emailed him to find out if I can then be 'under' him but have treatment at CARE notts.    He is not a fan of Nat IVF but I am still thinking of it.

Anyway home alone at the moment as Tim still in Notts, he has gone awol as usual, phone switched off and not turned up to his mums as planned for his dinner as she called at 9.  Sure he's just at a mates or his dads but still a bit of a pain, he always does this!!  


XXXXx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Photo sent Tracy. It's the best smile I do I'm afraid - I'm not good at photo shoots.... Hope all goes well tomorrow - let us know.

Hi Laura. Your man does like to worry you! Has he got Wednesday off? I do hope so.

Had scan and all ok, thank goodness. She measures spot on for dates, only problem is she's currently breech with bottom where head should be and feet curled back up towards her head. Bobbing about on her bum basically. They said they'll decide by week 36 what's the plan as they don't turn them and they don't practise vaginal breech deliveries .... time will tell. Which way is Jack, Katey?

Was at hospital 2.5 hours, then went shopping. Tired now, soon bed.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - there is plenty of time for her to turn around, i know lots of babies who go breech and then back to the right way up.  What happens if she stays that way do they do a c-section?  Whatever happens she is fine and thats the main thing.

Yes tim got wed off, he is at his dads now, I told him off!

You but anything at the shops?

X


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Lily - Ah...glad to hear that Isabella is measuring well and looking perfect. You must have been excited to see her!! In answer to your question, Jack is all over the place really. He likes to lie across ways and upside down and he does a fair bit of bum bobbing too! They really do not worry about position until week 36 so I am cool about his gymnastics! 

Laura and Tracy - you are both way too complimentary about my pic. I lament that I used to be a size 8 and so I get really depressed when I see those bingo wings and that awful double chin. Strangely I have not put 1lb on since January despite my bump getting huger by the second. I think that the diabetic diet has caused me to lose weight all over but my bump is maintaining my original weight...does that make sense

Laura - You really are kicking clinic butt!! Good for you! Now I am confused about Mr Sher....how could you be under him and still at Notts if he is at Barts What reason do you have to stay with him Does he specialise in something? Sorry for being dense.

OK...I have a problem. As you know I have a nursery and lots of nursery nurses. Well, recently one of them (19 years) announced that she and her boyfriend are expecting (18 weeks along now). However, just 12 weeks before she got pg with this baby, they aborted another because it was not 'planned' but this one is apparently! Ridiculous!!! Long story short.....I cannot congratulate her or talk to her about it as I am so mad about the circumstances. As a result, she is fretting about what Robin and I think - believing that we are mad because she will be going on leave which is not my problem at all...but I cannot tell her what is!!! I am being so unprofessional. What would you all do

Night...Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Katey - was this the girl you told us about?  Or did that one have a miscarriage?  Oh why is it so easy for everyone else?    Hmmm.  I don't know, I don't think in my work it would be appropriate for a manager to say that to a member of staff but not sure as your is a bit of a more personal business.  But you need to talk to her about something otherwise it will get out of hand.  How close are you to her?

And as for the consultants.... Mr Sher is a very famous IVF dr who works in the states.  He is the guy with the SIRM protocol for poor responders that they do at Notts.  Hence why I am going there, he is only over there occasionally and so you have to wait for months for an appointment with him.  The Sher intitute has loads of practices al over America.  I like the sound of them, they do cheap IVF for couples on low income and they also do outcome based IVF where if you don't get a 'take home baby' then they refund you a ercentage of there IVF costs, you still have to pay for the meds and ther actual costs like anesetic.  So he has nothing to do with Barts, he said it was quite possible that my poor egg qualify was due to my eggs being over cooked.  His protocol involves d/regging a little, even with poor responders and then having a large dose of FSH and then a low dose over a longer period, he also does estrogen prining to improve the quality.  I have a big explaination that he emailed me about the protocol but its too complicated for me to understand... maybe I should post it on here?

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

This is very long and complicated... have a read and maybe come back to me in a simlpe form!  


In order for any organism to attain an optimal state of maturation (ripening) it must first undergo full growth and development. A fruit plucked from a tree before having developed fully or a poorly developed fruit might still ripen (mature) on the shelf and might even appear as enticing as one that had previously undergone proper development, but it will lack the same quality. The same principles apply to the development and maturation of human eggs. Proper development as well as precise timing in the initiation of egg maturation with LH or hCG is no less crucial to optimal egg maturation, fertilization and ultimately to embryo quality .In fact, in cases where egg maturation is improperly timed (LH or hCG is released/given too early, i.e. prematurely or too late, i.e. postmaturely) there is an increased risk of aneuploidy (structural and numerical chromosomal abnormalities) leading to compromised reproductive performance.

The potential for a woman’s eggs to undergo orderly maturation, successful fertilization and subsequent progression to “good quality embryos” that are capable of producing healthy offspring, is in large part, genetically determined. However, the expression of such potential is profoundly susceptible to numerous extrinsic influences, especially to intra-ovarian hormonal changes during the pre-ovulatory phase of the cycle. 

During the normal, ovulation cycle, ovarian hormonal changes are regulated to avoid irregularities in production and interaction that could adversely influence follicle development and egg quality. As an example, while small amounts of ovarian male hormones (androgens) such as testosterone, enhance egg and follicle development, over-exposure to excessive concentrations of the same hormones can seriously compromise egg ( and subsequently, also embryo) quality . It follows that protocols for controlled ovarian hyperstimulation (COH) should be geared toward optimizing follicle and egg development and avoiding over exposure to androgens The fulfillment of these objectives requires an individualized approach to COH and that the administration of human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) or recombinant luteinizing hormone (LHr) to “trigger” ovulation, be timed precisely.

It is important to recognize that the pituitary gonadotropins, LH and FSH, while both playing a pivotal role in follicle development, have different primary sites of action in the ovary. The action of FSH is mainly directed toward granulosa cell (which line the inside of the follicles) proliferation and estrogen production. LH, on the other hand, acts primarily on the ovarian stroma (the connective tissue that surrounds the follicles) to produce androgens. Only a small amount of testosterone is necessary for optimal estrogen production. Over--production has a deleterious effect on granulosa cell activity, follicle growth/development, egg maturation, fertilization potential and subsequent embryo quality. Furthermore, excessive ovarian androgens can also compromise estrogen-induced endometrial growth and development. 

In conditions such as polycystic ovarian disease (PCOD), which is characterized by increased blood LH levels, there is also an increased ovarian androgen production. It is therefore not surprising that “poor egg/embryo quality” and inadequate endometrial development are often features of this condition. The use of LH-containing preparations such as Pergonal and Repronex further aggravates this effect. Thus we strongly recommend against the exclusive use of such products, in PCOD patients, preferring FSH-dominant products such as Folistim and Gonal F. While it would seem prudent to limit LH exposure in all cases of COH, this appears to be more relevant in older women, who tend to be more sensitive to LH

It is common practice to administer gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH) agonists (e.g. Lupron,Buserelin) and more recently, GnRH-antagonists (e.g. Antagon, Cetrorelix, Cetrotide )to prevent the release of LH with COH. GnRH agonists exert their LH-lowering effect. over a number of days. They act by causing an initial outpouring and then depletion of pituitary gonadotropins. This results in the LH level falling to within negligible concentrations, within 4-7 days, thereby establishing a relatively “LH-free environment”. GnRH Antagonists, on the other hand, act by rapidly, within a few hours to block pituitary LH release, so as to achieve the same effect.

Long GnRHa Protocols: The most commonly prescribed protocol for Lupron/gonadotropin administration is the so-called “long protocol”. Lupron is given, starting a week or so prior to menstruation. This precipitates an initial rise in FSH and LH level, which is rapidly followed by a precipitous fall to near zero. This is followed by uterine withdrawal bleeding (menstruation), whereupon gonadotropin treatment is initiated while daily Lupron injections continue, to ensure a relatively “LH-free” environment. 

Microflare GnRHa protocols: Another approach to COH, is by way of so-called “microflare protocols”. This involves initiating gonadotropin therapy simultaneous with the administration of GnRH agonist. The intent is to deliberately allow Lupron to affect an initial surge (“flare”) in pituitary FSH release so as to augment ovarian response to the gonadotropin medication. Unfortunately, this approach represents “a double edged sword” as the resulting increased release of FSH is likely to be accompanied by a similar rise in blood LH levels that could evoke excessive ovarian stromal androgen production. The latter could potentially compromise egg quality, especially in older women, and to women with conditions like polycystic ovarian syndrome (PCOS) whose ovaries have increased sensitivity to LH. We believe that in this way, “microflare protocols” potentially; can hinder endometrial development; compromise egg/embryo quality and reduce IVF success rates. Accordingly, we prefer to avoid “flare protocols”. 

GnRH antagonist protocols: The use of GnRH antagonists as currently prescribed in ovarian stimulation cycles, i.e. the administration of 250mcg daily from the 6or 7th day of stimulation with gonadotropins may be problematic, especially in women with high LH and overgrowth (hyperplasia) of ovarian stroma e.g. women over 40yrs, women with raised cycle day 3 FSH and/or low Inhibin B, other “poor responders” to gonadotropins, and in some women with PCOS. In such cases the initiation of pituitary suppression with GnRH antagonists so late in the cycle of stimulation fails to suppress high tonic pituitary LH in the most formative (early) stage of folliculogenesis. One of the roles of LH is to promote androgen (mail hormone) production which in turn is essential (in small amounts) for optimal follicular growth to take place. In women with high LH and/or ovarian stromal hyperplasia, the failure of conventional GnRH antagonist protocols to address this issue, results in the inevitable excessive exposure of follicles to androgens (mainly testosterone). This can adversely influence egg/embryo quality and endometrial development.

Presumably, the reason for the suggested mid-follicular initiation of high dose GnRH antagonist is to prevent the occurrence of the so called "premature LH surge", which is known to be associated with “follicular exhaustion” and poor egg/embryo quality. However the term “premature LH surge” is a misnomer and the concept of this being a “terminal event” or an isolated insult is, erroneous. In fact the event results from a culmination (end point) of the progressive escalation in LH (“a staircase effect”) which results in increasing ovarian stromal activation with commensurate growing androgen production. Trying to improve ovarian response and protect follicular exhaustion by administering Antagon/Cetrotide during the final few days of ovarian stimulation is like trying to prevent a shipwreck by collision, through removing the tip of an iceberg.

The use of such mid-follicular Antagon/Cetrotide protocols in younger women or in normal responders will probably not produce such adverse effects because the tonic endogenous LH levels are low (normal) in such cases and such normally ovulating women rarely have ovarian stromal hyperplasia . The better question would be: Do such women in fact require any form of pituitary suppression or down regulation at all? ---I doubt that they do.

So, at SIRM we almost always prescribe 125mg Antagon or Cetrotide (i.e. half the usual dosage) starting on the day that FSH-dominant gonadotropins (Follistim, Gonal F and Bravelle) stimulation is initiated. The intent is to purposefully allow only a very small amount of the woman's own pituitary LH to enter her blood while preventing a large amount of LH from reaching her circulation. This is because while a small amount of LH is essential to promote and optimize FSH-induced follicular growth and egg maturation a large concentration of LH can trigger over-production of ovarian stromal testosterone with an adverse effect of follicle/egg/embryo quality. Moreover, since testosterone also down-regulates estrogen receptors in the endometrium, an excess of testosterone can also have an adverse effect on endometrial growth.

Estrogen priming protocols: Older women (over 40 yrs), women who have demonstrated a prior reduced ovarian response to COH and those who by way of significantly raised cycle day 3 FSH and reduced Inhibin B levels are considered likely to be “poor responders”, are first given GnRH agonist for a number of days to effect pituitary down-regulation. Upon menstruation and confirmation by ultrasound blood estradiol measurement that adequate ovarian suppression has been achieved, the dosage of GnRH agonist is drastically lowered (or the agonist is replaced with a GnRH antagonist) and the woman is givens twice-weekly injections of estradiol for a period of 7-10 days. COH is then initiated using a relatively high dosage of FSH-dominant gonadotropins such as Folistim or Gonal F that is continued along with daily administration of GnRH agonist/antagonist until the “hCG trigger”. A recently completed study has demonstrated the efficacy of this protocol and the ability to significantly improve ovarian response to gonadotropins in many of hitherto “resistant patients

The GnRH Agonist/Antagonist Conversion Protocol (A/ACP) : It is our position that some form of pituitary blockade, either in the form of a GnRH agonist (e.g. Lupron, Buserelin, Nafarelin, and Synarel. Decapeptyl) or a GnRH antagonist (e.g. Antagon, Cetrotide, Cetrorelix, and Ganarelix) is an essential component in ovarian stimulation of “poor responders” undergoing IVF. If this is not done, a progressive rise in LH –induced ovarian androgens (male hormones ….mainly testosterone) will inevitably affect follicle/ egg development, resulting in compromised embryo quality. 
The follicles/ eggs of women on GnRH-agonist “flare protocols” are exposed to an exaggerated Lupron-induced LH release, (the “flare effect” while the follicles/eggs of women, who receive GnRH antagonists starting 6-8 days into the stimulation cycle are exposed to endogenous LH -induced ovarian androgens( especially testosterone). This might not be problematic in “normal responders” but could be decidedly prejudicial in “poor responders” and older women where endogenous basal LH levels are often raised and the ovaries may be inordinately sensitive to LH and where excessive exposure of follicles and eggs to testosterone could severely compromise egg development and thus embryo quality. 
exhausted of its LH and residual minimal LH is present in the circulation by the time stimulation with gonadotropins begins, the above mentioned adverse testosterone-effect is largely negated. On the down side is the fact that prolonged administration of GnRH agonists such as Lupron (such as with the GnRH agonist down-regulation protocol could suppress subsequent ovarian response to ovarian stimulation with gonadotropins, by competitively binding with ovarian FSH receptors. We introduced of our Agonist/Antagonist Conversion Protocol (A/ACP) more than a year ago in an effort to counter this effect. 
With the A/ACP, low dose Antagon/Cetrotide is commenced at the onset of spontaneous menstruation or following bleeding that follows initiation of GnRH agonist (e.g. Lupron) therapy using a long-down-regulation protocol arrangement. We currently prescribe the A/ACP to most of our IVF patients regardless of whether they are “normal responders” or “poor responders”. Preliminary results suggest a significant improvement in egg number, egg/embryo quality as well as in implantation and viable IVF pregnancy rates. The A/ACP has however, proven to be most advantageous in “poor responders” where additional enhancement of ovarian response to gonadotropins may be achieved through incorporation of “estrogen priming”. We have reported on the fact that the addition of estradiol for about a week following the initiation of the A/ACP, prior to commencing FSH-dominant gonadotropin stimulation appears to further enhance ovarian response, presumably by up-regulating ovarian FSH-receptors.
There is one potential draw back to the use of the A/ACP, in that the sustained use of a GnRH antagonist ( e.g. Antagon/Cetrotide) throughout the stimulation phase of the cycle, appears to compromise the predictive value of serial plasma estradiol measurements as a measure of follicle growth and development in that the estradiol levels tend to be much lower in comparison to cases where agonist (Lupron) alone is used or where a “ conventional” GnRH antagonist protocol is employed ( i.e. antagonist administration is commenced 6-8 days following initiation of gonadotropin stimulation). Rather than being due to reduced production of estradiol by the ovary(ies), the lower blood concentration of estradiol seen with prolonged exposure to GnRH-antagonist, could be the result of a subtle, agonist-induced alteration in the configuration of the estradiol molecule , such that currently available commercial kits used to measure estradiol levels are rendered much less sensitive/specific. Thus when the A/ACP is employed, we rely much more heavily on ultrasound growth of follicles along with observation of the trend in the rise of estradiol levels, than on absolute estradiol values. Thus we commonly refrain from prescribing the A/ACP in “high responders” who are predisposed to the development of severe ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS) and accordingly where the accurate measurement of plasma estradiol plays a very important role in the safe management of their stimulation cycles.
It is remarkable, that while using the A/ACP + "estrogen priming " in “poor responders “ whose FSH levels were often well above threshold limits, the cycle cancellation has consistently been maintained below 10% ( i.e. much lower than expected). Many of these patients who had previously been told that they should give up on using their own eggs, and switch to ovum donation because of “poor ovarian reserve”, have subsequently achieved viable pregnancies at SIRM using the A/ACP with “estrogen priming”.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Ok I think I get it. He sounds like a bit of a gem. When he does come over here where is he based?? It would be interesting to read the protocol. I agree that Barts may have over cooked you...if you recall I was stressed that you were waiting until Monday as I was worried that you may ov but never thought about over cooking....interesting theory.

No, it is not the same girl. I cannot tell her how I feel - that would be unprofessional beyond belief. I just do not know how to handle myself in this situation because I do not want my anger to show through.
Katey xxx

ps I see that you have just posted the protocol. Give me until tomorrow to read and digest as my head is feather light right now!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've read it about 7 times and go dizzy by the time I get to the middle section!!  May I can get a nurse to go through it on Wednesday eve.. nurses are good at explaining things!

I'm shattered, off to bed... night night. XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

night poppet


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night Lily! and Tracey... and jim bob and mary ellen!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

KT - you have only 8 weeks to go!!!! When are you taking mat leave?

Lily - Hope you had a good day and not been lifting things?

Tracey - scan today wasn't it?  Did it go ok?

Ok I'm off to Notts now.  Won't be back til late tom as it doesn't finish til 9 and then got to get back, so prob won't be back on til Thurs Eve.

Take care my lovely ladies.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Good luck Laura!!!

Hi everyone else! How you all doing today?? Isn't the weather just glorious - although I did burn a wee bit in my greenhouse.

Went to diabetic clinic today which was ok. I have booked a tour of the delivery suite...could not believe you had to book, I just thought they showed it to you as part of the whole deal...but no! Good job I asked.

Oh and happily...I am the same weight now as I was in January so althought the baby is getting bigger I am losing weight elsewhere which, imo, is fab!

Apart from that all is quiet.

What have you all been up to??

Katey xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya girls 

OMG I thought I would have plenty of time to log on to FF today, and it sooooooo didnt work out that way! I was up with the puppy at 5am cos he needed a wee! I tried to go back to sleep but failed miserably! Was due to set off for the hospital at 1030am, and lo and behold, about 9am I must have nodded off! Woke up at 9.45am in a mad panic and had to jump in the shower and get dressed so quickly then dash off to hospital!

My best friend took me, and insisted I went back to her house afterwards, so I didnt get home till after 6pm, then had to go shopping, get tea on etc! Just had a minute and now I have to dash back out cos one of my friends has been on the phone all upset!

So, just a bit of a me post really, so I apologise, but just wanted to let you know the scan went really well. I got the go ahead so start and I am now at what you ladies would call "stimming" stage (only I dont stim cos I dont produce eggs  ) Started my progynova tablets today, next scan booked for 10 May, and that is when the gestone injections will start!!

Love and huge hugs, and I PROMISE faithfully I will do proper personals tomorow!!!!

Lily - got your piccy honey, you are a stunner too!! The Muskateers are all lovely looking gals!!!!!

Love 
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Tracy - go go go!!!! I am keeping everything crossed for you!

KT


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wonderful news Tracy - my fingers are tightly crossed. So pleased.

Katey - you're weight IS fantastic - I am CERTAINLY NOT the same weight as January, which is frightening. I am trying very hard and DH is being kind but I have put weight on. Here's hoping breastfeeding does a magic rapid trick.

Laura - hi, how was Notts? Please get back on here asap!!! I finally read the protocol (had to leave it until I'd got caught up on my sleep a bit). I wondered what your day 2/3 hormone profile is like (eg LH:FSH). Having read it I can see now that Bourn Hall probably aided my IVF cycle even though Notts stimmed me well and performed the actual procedure with skill. You see I went to Bourn Hall, pre-Notts for a consulation, and whilst there it was explained to me (for the first time) that as my LH: FSH ratio was approx 4:1, (LH was approx 24) I would need to work on getting it down to as near to 1:1 as possible to increase my chances of getting good quality eggs/embryos (as your protocol says), ideally with an LH less than 10. I was told to lose weight, exercise and take metformin for 6 months. I did all 3 and pre-IVF my LH:FSH was 1.5:1 - so maybe their input helped the rest along.

Good that you found this Laura and can discuss all relevant matters now to get the treatment that's right for you, so as to get the very best eggs/embryos produced.

Must get some paperwork done.
Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I must say that I am reading the protocol and my head is in a spin! I do not feel ready yet to comment!!!!


How was Notts Laura??

Lily - you'l be back to your svelte self in no time at all. You are so active that it should be a doddle.

Off to the greenhouse.

Katey xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*HELLO HELLO HELLO HELLO*
How are you this evening? Finally, I get 10 mins to sit down and reply to you!! OMG what a day - in fact, I wont even get started on my day, or I will be here all night and this post will be pages long 

Laura  - my lovely I have to confess that I have read your post 3 times now, and I am still as confused as I was before  I am finding it hard to take in, I think perhaps because I have never had to undergo any of these types of tests due to being diagnosed at such an early age  I am so sorry I can't offer any constructive or helpful comments hun, other than it is soooooo good that you have got all this information, and hopefully when you have digested it all you can choose the right thing for you and DH 

Hope all went ok for you at Notts hunnie - I notice you said you probs won't get logged on till tomorrow night now, so I will wait till then to hear all about it 

Katey - are you there hun? Or have you still got your head stuck in the greenhouse?  How exciting getting to tour the delivery suite! When is it booked for hunnie? It must bring it all home that very soon you will have your little bubba to love and cherish 

Lily  - wow, you made sense of Laura's protocol post! I am sooooooo impressed!!  So glad your scan was ok honey, and please try not to worry too much about the breach position - the last 3 of my friends to have babies recently ALL got told their babies were breach but each and every one of them "turned" before delivery and they all had normal deliveries - fingers crossed this happends for you too honey             

No real news from me, excpet I am p*ssed off with work!   

Took one of the needles to show my work colleague, who is also one of my best friends, today - she nearly died when she saw the length and thickness of it! Knitting Needle springs to mind! Will have to stop thinking about it cos the more I think about it, the more paniked I feel at the thought of having to inject with those things 

I have started collectin ORANGE  Have decided that I'm going to collect as many orange things together as possible, any old tat really as long as it's orange, and surround myself with it!! Baz thinks I have gone crackers cos I was moaning that I couldnt find any orange knickers anywhere!! Surely somewhere sells orange thongs? Any ideas? Gonna wear orange knicks and vest for ET - the consultant can laugh all he likes, I'll try anything that might help!  I might even dye the lady garden! Can you imagine the Consultant's face when he goes to do ET and my lady garden is illuminous orange?  

Anyway, waffling on now, so I will go and do some "modding"

Take good care
Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxxxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Tracy - I think you can get an orange dylon thing and dye all your undies orange!!!! Woolies have a good selection. As for the lady garden ... I say YES!!!!!! What a great memory of the day you conceive!!

Night all

katey xxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi...jus a quickie to say that I won't be here later. Niece has her confirmation so I will be there and then at my parents.

I hope you are all ok and I will check on the news late tonight when I get home.

Laura - hope you are back safe and the news is exciting.

Lily - If you dare.....there is a panorama programme on tonight about midwives - should make scary viewing!!!

Tracy - Hope the injections are not too bad - it's all for a fantastic cause (but I know you know that already). 

Hugs and more hugs

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Great idea Tracy! I'm a big believer in everything orange! So pleased all is going well.

Laura - where are you - please update us ASAP!!  

Hi Katey - so your mum's back? How's your father? I MAY risk the programme, but I know I may regret it.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all

*Laura * - where are you hun? Everything ok?

*Katey* - I haven't started the injections yet honey - I got it wrong!  I start them at next scan, which is a week today!! Am sooooooooo nervous!

*Lily * -  hi honey, you ok?

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

just popped on to say hello. laura hope you are feeling a bit better    
well i am of to tenerife on th 9th for a week then off to catalonia on the 9th june for another week, chilling before the big tx commences  
take care speak soon
kim xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL.  Feel exhausted and I've got a bad cold/ tonsilitus    Meant to be out with work tonight but looking forward to a restful snooze on the sofa.

Got the shivery shakes so this will just be a quickie. Have read all your news ..  

Tracey -  bet your getting really excited!!

Lily- wow you understand that protocol your brain must be hUGE!!

Katey -hope the christening was lovely

By the time I got to the open eve at Notts I was so exhusted, I stayed at Tims sisters and was up dead early after arriving late on the Tue night cos her little gems wanted me to watch superman wth them! Then Tim took his sister out driving lessons as her test was yesterday and I looked after the boys, they were so naughty and were really hard work, 2 and 4 yrs and parents just split. 

The consult at Notts that gave the talk was George something, a blck guy,  he was nice and he spoke to us after, he said the protocol was very complicated and worked on quality not quantity, although didn't really explain it.  He said 4 eggs was fine so long as they are good quality.  He said IVF success should be done by pregnancy not number of eggs.  On the down side it would cost in the region of 6K due to the amount of drugs involved.  We can't afford that and try with my sister later in the year.  So I'm all confused.  I also think I can't face more dissapointment, maybe I should just go for IVF with my sis?  Just seems to make more sense.

Feeling quite down and sad, think I'm just a bit tired and fed up.  Been quite tearful.  AF would be due Sunday although not sure if she will arrive on time this month?

Anyway I am going to snuggle up with the cats to watch some trashy tv til tim gets home with my chinese about 10, he is out on his bike.

I'll pop back later to see you all. XXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey 

Laura - it's bloody expensive, I agree. I also agree with George that quality is far more important than quantity - I am a case in point! Tricky choice you must make but I still think you should give your eggs another go - you owe yourself and Tim that. If you didn't produce at all I would say go with your sister, but you did get eggs and embryos so.....Just my very humble opinion. As far as financing goes...we're all going to get lottery tickets and then, when we win, it won't be a problem!

Lily - Did you watch that programme Scared me rigid! Especially the end bit when that midwife said that killing babies was de rigeur but a mother may make the system change! I was horrified. 

Tracy - Got the dylon yet

Kim - You jet setter you! Feeling envious now...would LOVE a holiday. Have a great time!

I'm good. Tired, but good. The confirmation was ok and it's the first time Robin has seen a bishop so he was interested in events.
Preparing for a car boot on sunday - 'need the cash, don't need the trash' (just made that up and I think it's quite good!!!). 
Off to eat now - starving

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've just found out that 6K was for ICSI so hopefully about 5K for just IVF.  I'm going to email them about buying drugs from elsewhere so maybe that would lower it too?  Lily you may know this?

Lily was your cycle NHS?  Did you get a choice of clinics then?  Lily who was your consult in Notts?  Do you  know one to recomend?

I'm poorly.    Hate feeling ill, Im freezing!

I've been collecting things to sell on ebay... is that not a better option than a booty?  No standing out in the cold at 6am??

Also next dilema... should I send off for my notes now?  Apparently if I want my consult in the notes I have to wait 3 weeks after consult before requesting them (my consult is not til the end of May)and then they send them to you in 4 weeks so that means I won't get my notes until End of July?!!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh thank goodness you're back Laura! We've missed you! What a time you're having at the moment. Just don't stress yourself into making any decisions until you're rested. You've overdone it with all the travelling, childminding and information overloading. I've had a look back at the Notts fees, as I remember being told that it would cost £4500 for us and that included ICSI, so I presume the drugs are making a hefty contribution - which like you say, you may be able to source elsewhere. I presume you've seen the Notts fee link http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/locations/assets/nottingham/nottingham_fees.pdf

Also, the team at Notts http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/locations/nottingham/nott_people.php

Ken Dowell did our EC and he was very good at coming and talking to us afterwards. Otherwise I saw Dr Randall at Peterborough who is the one who carefully stimmed me over 14 days and who always had the aim of approx 6 large follicles - concentrating on quality not quantity. Could you consider going to Peterborough as a satellite unit, it maybe more personal and you'd always see the same dr as he's the only one that does it there?

As for your notes. Not sure. Suppose you need to decide if you will be returning to Barts or not. If not, then get them and sort out your new clinic. What's happening with Bourn Hall? Did you mention something about a trial you could take part in, or sperm donation? or am I going mad? I seem to recall a reduction in price if you did this. Although I'm biased towards Nottingham, Bourn Hall was ultra professional too and their setting is so stress relieving.

Hope you get a good sleep in tomorrow - rest, rest, rest!

Hi to everyone else! Katey - sounds like you need some rest too! 

I'm off now to see what I can buy online. I've just picked up a towel warmer for the bathroom and I'm bidding for a Strauss cd on ebay.... However, big plant show to do on Sunday, so I must rest eventually tonight.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lily you have discovered ebay too!!!

Bourne Hall we could do sperm sharing which would knock 3K off the bill (i'm thinking that may be helpful for a donor cycel with my sis?), have spoke on the phone and they use the SP for poor responders.  

I'm definately not going to BArts, it was very convient but I don't have much confidence in them and think they will tell me to use a donor anyway, just want to talk with them about there view of what went wrong.

And yes I would prob do the scans at Peterbough, how often did they scan you?  

I'm feeling really rough.  

Oh and I missed you all too!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura - BED!! You need some rest! By the end I was scanned every other/each day - they were very careful to get the timing of EC just perfect and that was NHS. I think it would do you good to have a chat with Dr Randall http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/locations/peterborough/pete_people.shtml He's very experienced and will give you straight advice that you can have confidence in. It would be good to summarise your treatment/results so far for him to peruse and assess, eg drug doses and how long stimmed for, etc and what size your follies were pre-EC. I would guess that the fact you did previously get pregnant naturally would also be significant. It surely shows you just need help with creating some top quality eggs (not rushed) for Tim's sperm to have another go at.

Every visit I always saw Dr Randall and fertility nurse Sue, so it was very personal as it's such a small team.

Now - bed! I'm off too. Busy day tomorrow. Love Lily. xx

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'm feeling really rubbish today, proper snotty!!

Also Tims new bike which I bought him 2 weeks ago has been pinched from outside our front door this morning.  Was there at 9 gone at 12, we live on the top floor so its not like anyone passes our flat, so must be a neighbour or the postman.

So ****** off.

We work hard and nothing seems to go right for us.

I hate living on a council estate.  I'm fed up of working so hard and getting nothing in return and be surrounded by people who no effort into anything and sem to have everything.

Sorry for the me post.

XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Laura * - oh honey, you sound so fed up!  Cant believe that someone stole Tim's bike!  That is well out of order  have you confronted your neighbour/postman etc? What did the police say?

*Lily* - hope the plant show goes ok tomorrow honey  
Make sure you don't do too much!!

*Katey* - ooh dont envy you the car boot tomorrow hunnie! Are you having a really early start? Good way of getting cash for your trash though 

No news from me - did some shopping this morning with my best friend and she bought me this goregous plant with bright orange flowers!! Also bought myself an orange dress/top thing to wear over jeans! The orange collection is slowly growing!

It's my best friends' sons' 9th birthday tomorrow so we are off to her house for the party - they are having a chocolate fountain! OMG how can I resist! Choc fountain with strawberries and marshmallows to dip into it!

Best get off now, check my boards before going downstairs - Stan is driving Baz demented  All I can hear is "No Stan, No" 

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
That's all you need right now! How's the plans for moving to Derbyshire coming along? Sounds like the sooner the better.... Hope you're resting.

Hi Tracy - can't wait to see a photo of you dressed in all-orange. Maybe you could be holding the plant too  ....

Hi Katey - how are you? Is the car boot an early starter? We're off at 6:45am  .

Best go and get some sleep. Bye lovelies. Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girsl,

Sorry was being a moaner yesterday, feeling sorry for myself.  Tim has gone to brick lane market this mornign to see if he can find his bike!  

Lily and KT you are early starters today!!!  Lily have a lovely time at the flower show and as Tracey said... don't do too much!  KT hope you make plenty of £ today, make sure Robin is doing most of the work.. you just chat to the customers!!

Tracey - how are you feeling?  Whens your angel having her first stimming scan?  do you get an update after each scan?  Can't wait for an update.

Have a good day ladies. XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Morning!

Back from the car boot and have made enough to buy a crib and mattress so I am a happy girl!
I must say, however, I am soooooooo rude to people at car boots when they annoy me - not like that anywhere else!! One particularly irritating man kept asking me if we had anything boxed for a gift. I said that it depended on who he was buying the gift for and he said, well do you have anything nice I said lots of things are nice and he said not really and do I really have anything nice So I told him to sod off to Debenhams if he wanted something 'nice' and my stuff was not good enough!

Add that to the fact that the toilets there were minky (not good for me right now) with no paper and the farmer was burning a bonfire about 50 yards from us and you can see what a joly day i've had thus far!!

Laura...I cannot believe that Tim has gone to find his bike. What will he do if it is there? Surely he won't re-buy it That would be criminal. I agree with Laura, get up to Derbyshire asap! What are you up to today Are you feeling better

Lily - I truly sympathise about the early start. It's ludicrous that we should be traipsing around at that un-godly time!!! How did you get on anyway Lots sold I hope! But, did you buy

Tracy - do put an orange piccy on!! Time is ticking on now. You mist be getting excited and nervous all at once. Like Laura asked, do you get up to date info on how the donor is getting on

Off for lunch with my parents (like the day could get any worse!!!!).

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kt  - well I'm glad 'm not that blokes wife!! Nice pressie from the boot fair?? really!  Not that I'm saying your stuff isn't lovely but..  

Lily - looking forward to hearing about your day.. although maybe you should just head for bed and fill us in tomorrow!  I'd be good for nothing getting up that early!

Tracey -      thinking orange for you!!

I have no idea what Tim would do if he found his bike.. but he didn't and is on his way home now. Bless him so upset.

I have spent the day on the net researching things.  Going abroad for IVF is very cheap!  I have contacted a couple with all my details.  

When you d/regged how long was it for?  I d/reged for about 3 weeks I think and had my AF and it stopped a few days before I had my baseline and started stimms.  These abroad places seem to want you to d/reg for a week and then when AF comes start stimms on day 2, like the SP?  Wonder if that suppresses you less?  You can fill in 2nd opinion forms online, some are SO in depth, want to know every blood test and history etc... another only asked me 2 questions (one being if I was straight/ single or gay and the other i had to tick a choice of 5 boxes, one being 'had one or failed IVFs') and that is all it asked and then sent me a treatment plan for donated eggs!!!!!  Can you believe it after those 2 questions!!!!  I scrubbed it off my list!

I'm still snotty and not really up for going out, hopefully will venture out tom.

looking forward to some attention when tim gets home!!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Morning ladies,
Just a quickie as we've lots of sorting out to do after yesterday - we got back at 5pm and I was cream crackered, I just slept for an hour, then rescued my stew that had been brewing since 6am! Em - melt in the mouth carrots....  

Had a good day - best market we've done, which we were pleased with as it will be our last for a while. Had quite a few comments about, blimey 'Are you having twins'  .

Katey - your market doesn't sound such fun. I avoided some toilets the other day, which were unisex - I wasn't going after some bloke. Interesting to hear you're getting a crib - I can't decide between crib or straight to cot. Ideally I'd love a rocking cradle, but they just don't last long enough. Hope the meal with parents went ok.

Laura, Hope you got some tlc from Tim when he got home, although I should think he was after some too. Thank goodness you scrubbed that clinic off the list. When's your trip to Bourn Hall? Are you going to see Peterborough?

Must go and carry on sorting out our mess from yesterday, then hoping to do some stuff in the house. Hasn't been tidied for ages....   Back later.

Hi Tracy!

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Afternoon!

I accidently got a bit tipsy last night and woke to a big shopping bill on ebay! OPs! We are meant to be saving too!

Lily - I'm at Bourne Hall next Sat, I've emailed peterborough yest, so will get a response from them this week some time I guess.  The market sounds fun! As for twins, take o notice, people always say things like that, sure your blooming, although not got a preg pic yet so can't say for sure!!

My cold has gone to my chest now, I am going to get some lemons I think.

KT - how exciting, buying a crib!!  

Tracey - what are your 2ww plans?  You taking time off work or going to keep busy?

I'm off out in a bit, not sure where but not been out since friday!! X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Where are you all?? I'm missing you!

Off to bed now... work tom. 

Night night X


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Morning.

Can't chat for long as dashing for a train -again! Sorry MIA yesterday. Friends from London came to see us and brought their 2 little girls (4&2) and I was so exhausted afterwards that I fell asleep for hours!!! That has me slightly worried ... that 2 children can have such an exhausting effect on me!! Ooops. Was nice to see them.

Lily - I am getting a rocking cradle/crib. we will have him with us until 5-6 months and then it will be big boys cot time. It is a hard decision to make. Just another one of millions!! What's your thought process

Laura - I am surprised that your lovely head has not exploded with all this clinic info overload! 
It really is a tough choice with so many options. Didn't Kim go abroad?? Maybe you should chat with her. I agree that you should be careful aboout online ?aires though - what a cheek some of these people have! Bourn Hall is fab - did my first et there and they are very professional. I also err on the side of Notts though - they seem very switched on and have great success rates. You can always stay here if you need to!!!

Tracy - sending you an orange aura - hope it surrounds you with a positive fertility cloak (wow ...how poetic am I today!!).

Off to London

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Wow Laura - I'm also impressed with how organised you're being sorting the clinics out. Have Peterborough e-mailed back yet? I should think it'll be Sue who'll contact you. She's lovely. So what did you buy on ebay? I've got 3 days to wait to see if I get my Strauss cd....

Hi Katey - where was the train journey to? I LOVE trains so much (probably after spending a lot of time on them in India). I see there's a prog on channel 5 tonight about the Orient, going from Paris to Austria first of all. Don't worry about your friend's children tiring you, firstly you're pregnant (my mother tells me you get an amazing surge of energy just before baby comes - Oh I hope so!), plus they're not yours, so you're not used to their ways and just wondering what their next move is, is tiring enough. Which cradle are you getting? Any links? I'm very tempted, but someone told me their baby had to be into a cot at just over 3 months as they were pulling on the sides  .

Hi Tracy - how's it going.

Well I'm tired. Probably after the plant show and then sorting the house out yesterday. We were supposed to have the builders in to put new bath/shower cubicle in, so there I was last night and this morning clearing it all out, including the airing cupboard and guess what - they didn't come   . Rescheduled for tomorrow. All that extra sleep I could have had   . Hope it doesn't take long once they finally start.

Off into town now - need something scrummy for dinner.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I came home from work early as I felt a bit poorly, was hone by 5 and had a snooze.  Got terrible AF pains.   We have run out of milk and I SOOO want a nice cup of tea but I'm too lazy to go to the shop!  Think I need to start eating better, sure it must be that making me feel so low and sluggish.

Off to Bourne Hall on Sat, thinking for them as a possible for donor cycle, prob Notts as my next cycle.  Plan to call Notts tomorrow and ook for a consult as you have to wait 6 weeks so can cancel nearer the time if I want to.

Lily - I go on the train everyday!  But its not a nice train with a nice view! Just the train to work!  I bought a new swim costume (2 piece) and bikini(!?) that shows I was drinking! some tracky bottoms, a sun hat, ad a cycling top for tim.  Think thats it!  So what did you get for dinner?  Oh and it was Jan that emailed me from Peterborough.

Katey - wow cribs and cots... hopefully one day I will be having such dilema's.  As for the 2 and 4 yr old, my nephews who I looked after last week are the same age and I was exhausted and as I'm not 7 months preg!!  Whats happening in London??

Tracey - how are you doing?  Whats happening feeling like you haven't updated us for ages!!

Anyway I'm off for a herbal tea and then watching eastenders... 

That little girl from portugal that has gone missing is an IVF baby, and her little twin brothers.  Poor family, what they went through to get her here and then some crazy peson just whips it away.  Hope she turns up unhurt soon.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes Laura....you are right. We should all say a little prayer for Maddy. She's from the village next to mine and it's hard to believe something like that can happen. Sick, sick person.

Please God she returns soon safe and sound. xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls

How are you all today?

Have you seen this link? A lot of FF members are lighting "virtual" candles for little Maddie - I have lit one, you may like to too?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94419.60

*Katey* - Laughed at your post - getting exhausted when 2 little ones visited! Wait till your little one comes along  although, in your blooming condition  we can excuse you for getting tired    Love the idea of a rocking crib honey, can't wait to see a picci of your little bubba all snuggled up!!!

*Lily -*    for your builders! Cheeky sods! Can't believe after you went to all that trouble they didn't bother turning up  I hope you aren't doing too much honey  Glad the plant show went ok hun - did you make lots of money?  I am a cheeky mare  You don't have to answer that!

*Laura* - hi sweetheart  Hope you are feeling a bit bette now hun and those AF pains have eased off  You are doing so well at sorting all these clinics and things out hunnie - such positive action! It's great, wish I was half as motivated! I had thought about changing clinics for this attempt, but was too lazy in the end to do anything about it! 



laurab said:


> I accidently got a bit tipsy last night and woke to a big shopping bill on ebay! OPs! We are meant to be saving too!


 that made me laugh hun! Accidentally got tipsy!    

I am still planning on taking the entire 2ww off work. In fact, my lovely GP rang me today to wish me luck for this cycle and said he would expect me next week to pick up my sicknote, as long as my donor angel is responding ok    Havent heard anything from the clinic to the contrary and my second scan is tomorrow at 11am!! I think, if all is well, EC will be Monday or Wednesday, and ET will be dependent on that, if we get any fertilised.

Had a really bad day yesterday folks which is why I wasnt around  Ended up having a massive panic attack at work and had to go to my mums  I wont bore you with the details, but I ended up taking today off work too. I wont be going back till Friday! I just felt that I had to start putting myself first - work was stressing me out so much that I knew it was going too far if my panic attacks were starting up again, and the IVF is THE most important thing in my life. I'm afraid work is just going to have to take a back seat for a few weeks!

But, heyho, here I am, back to "almost" normal again   

Love and huge hugs to you all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - you ok?  Panic atacks are terrible, I get very very mild attacks when I am stuck in underground tunnels and i can't see an exit... so scary. XXXX  Glad your putting this cycle first.  It is the most important things and I am sure this MUST be your time. XX

KT and Lily - how are you four??!!  All ok?  

I'm shattered had really long day and another one tomorrow.

Night night girlies. XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Tracy - good for you taking the whole 2ww off. I think it's great. AND your GP is an angel. Mine is a right moody sod - would never ring me in a million years. I do understand panic attacks. Dh has suffered badly with them and was medicated etc for them but he is pretty much sorted now and off all meds which is fab. However I keep a close eye on him in case the stress gets too much. It's hard. You must put the IVF and you first (not necessarily in that order) because at the end of the day jobs come and go....you are with you forever. Sending you big hugs and good luck with the scan.

Hi Laura...Incidentally what did you buy on ebay when you got hammered? (lol : hammered during an auction...I crack myself up!!). Any news on the bike Any clinic thoughts

Lily - you ok?? Hope so. 

I am in a foul mood so off to bed. Went to the nursery tonight to do a bit of a check up and it is filthy. I am 8 months pregnant (I think, can never work the months out) and on my knees scrubbing when I pay 20 staff good money to keep on top of things. Not a happy bunny at all.
There will be trouble tomorrow!!

Night girls - katey xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning

*Katey* - you need to give those staff of yours a good talking to! You shouldnt be on your knees scrubbing  As for my GP ringing me, he actually was ringing to give the go ahead for the nurse to do the gestone injections for me, but he also said he was ringing to wish me luck too and he was looking forward to seeing me next week to pick up my sicknote for the 2ww - he was prob just being nice  cos he knows how loopy I am 

*Laura* - I can empathise with the tunnels thing hun. I am so claustrophobic that I can't use public toilet cubicles if there is not a window in them!! The panic attacks are worse than they have been for a long time - I still can't eat unless someone is with me.(the first panic attack was because I choked on a piece of sandwhich which I was trying to stuff down my neck cos I was too busy at work to take a lunch break) Typical, just when I need to be eating to keep strength/vitamins up for the cycle I am struggling to eat, BUT when I try desperately not to eat to lose weight then I cant stop eating 

*Lily* - how you doing hunnie? Hope you are resting and taking it easy   

I am picking my sis up at 10.15 to set off to the clinic for my scan appt. My sis (the little one) is going to be the one to do my weekend jabs as every single other member of my family is too squeamish!!!!!

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Absent due to Xtreme tiredness and tidying up after first day of builders. I hate builders boots all over the house! I'm trying to concentrate in it all being finished....

Tracy - really good luck. Let us know how you get on.  

Katey - I was told to get on my hands and knees and to scrub the kitchen floor to help turn junior into the right position as it apparently maximises womb space - so Jack must be ready for action now!   to your staff though.

Laura - hope your cold's better. Can't wait to hear about Saturday.

Better get back to work.
Lots of love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh oh oh Lily you are 30 weeks!!!             Well tomorrow!

I'm tired too, too much work on at the moment, but it does make the weeks fly by!

Katey - you need to be more assertive with your staff  You should not be scrubbing floors!  Fine if you want some womb space... maybe scrub your own floors but not the nursery!!

Tracey - Wow you have the panic attacks bad honey.  Poor you, I know someone who does phone hypnotheropy sessions, one of tims friends was too scared to go even near an airport, had a few visualisation sessions and then has been able to fly long haul... the mind is a funny thing.  When do the injections start?  Hope scan goes well. XXX  

My friend who I told you all about who is egg sharing at Lister got a BFP this am.  Lucky Moo!  

Yeah off to Bourne Hall sat.  I've sent off for my medical note (nearly) today too. So things are starting to happen.  

XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

cannot type. too tired. will do more tomorrow - promise.

just wanted to let you all know that I am thinking about you.
Katey xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Hi girls

Just a quick update for you

The scan went well. My lining is already at 9.5mm and the consultant was so pleased he said he didnt need to scan me again before transfer. He said that by the ET he would estimate my lining will be up to 11 - 13 mm so he was pleased with that (last time my lining was 11.9 on day of transfer).

I will get a phone call today to let me know how my donor is doing, whether she has many follies, and if so, whether the EC will be Monday or Tuesday. Baz and I have to go to the clinic on the day of the EC so that Baz can "do his stuff" and also for me to have first gestone injection. So, all being well, ET will be on Wednesday or Thursday next week 

As for my anxiety - well I am sad to say it is still really bad    I still cant manage to eat, have only eaten a plate of mashed potato, a plate of beans and a bowl of soup since Tuesday  I am going back into work this morning, but have decided this will be my last day. I am going to clear as much work as I can, and then self certify sick until the ET when my GP will sign me off for the 2ww. The stress of work is really getting to me and has triggered this anxiety which I could well do without during the 2ww.

Sorry for the me post girls, and thanks for listening
Love to all
Tracy
xxxxx*


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Tracy, Big hug for you   honey! Maybe it's the nutritionist in me, but PLEASE try and eat something - does it help to tell yourself you're doing it for the health of your womb and to improve implantation? Perhaps try a home-made smoothie with some fresh fruit (pineapple or strawberries) for a boost of antioxidants.... Have you had the phone call yet? So looking forward to your news.

Hi Katey - how are you? Are you having anymore scans/appointments?

Laura - hope you're feeling less tired today. Big day tomorrow - I can't wait to hear how you get on....

Builders are back, and I have to choose tiles - but my head just isn't into decision making mode right now, not sure why ?hormones? Hope something jumps out at me immediately. I just want my bath and shower back!! (Well they were at least better than none). DH had to wah my hair over the kitchen sink last night   - I got soaked. I was wondering about that fact, that if you leave your hair long enough it starts to cleanse itself - mind you I think it's weeks and after only 2 days I felt soooo dirty....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

It definitely will take longer than 2 days to cleanse itself Lily!!! I think it's weeks or even months!!! 

Tracy - your post interested me a lot because I have the same problem. I choked badly twice as a child - once on a piece of rabbit and once on a orange segment. Both times I blocked my windpipe completely and thankfully my mother, a nurse, was able to do that manoevre thing and get the food out. I was terrified. To this day I NEVER eat alone unless it is soup or scrambled eggs etc. When Robin has to go to London we head off to the supermarket to get 'Katey' food. Everyone thinks i'm nuts so I am so glad to meet you!! I am not alone...and neither are you!
BUT...that said, you must try to eat something. It's a question of mind relaxation. This et is too important for you not to be in peak condition - this extra pressure I know will not help you but...
Here for you.

Laura - How you feeling Prepared?? Ready to take on the IVF clinic world?? I am feeling so positive for you right now. I guess it's because you are taking that bull by the horns and taking him for a walk around the paddock...(what??!!!!!!). You know what I mean.

I'm ok. It's Robin's b'day and got him zip because I have NO idea what to buy. So he's had a great day poor mite!
Could sleep for 100 years!

Catch you later....katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Tracy - any news?
Laura - how's your day?    for tomorrow - hope you can get back on here soon tomorrow to let us know how it went....
Katey - you'll have to give him a big kiss then  . Tell him Happy Birthday from us   .

Looking forward to Wainwright tonight as they're walking up Scafell, which we stupidly did with friends last year in the snow. Lovely trip though overall, mainly round Keswick. Anyone been? Hey that's a good place to meet too - lovely grub. Plus you're really hungry after all that hill walking....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls.

Tracey -    Honey you do need to eat, where are you?  Maybe I should come up and sit with you while you eat.  weirdly one of my clients is the same after a choking incident, although he NEVER eats anything but mash etc, whichis causing me huge probs as I'm trying to get him into college for september and not sure you can take mash in a flask??!!  Things I deal with!  The smoothie is a great idea though.  And maybe make some nice vegatable soup.  PLease eat, we don't want you wasting away!!  What about some nice orange mashed sweet pots?  Graet about your lining, can't wait to get an update from your angel lady.

Katey - I think a big sloppy kiss (or dare I say a suprise hand shandy!!) would make his day.  I always buy tim things like a new chain set for his bike!    how dull is that!  No wonder you are tired, you posted at nealry 1am!  What were you doing up that late?  Happy birthday Robin!! XXX

Lily - You've lost me.. wainwright? Scarfel? Keswick?  Places or people??  And after 3 weeks of no washing your hair goes lovely!  But you need to tie your hair up and let the grease do its thing, if you leaving it hanging about your face you get spots!!  

Looking forward to going Cambridge tomorrow, another clinic done.  Got a response from the clinic in Turkey they do 2 protocols I have not heard off. One is the antagonist and the other something begining with L!  I'll post them for your consultation!  The L one is used not only for poor responders but for people that have had cancer, as I didn't realise you cant have stimm drugs after cancer.

XXXXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening girls

So sorry I havent got time for a long post or to do personals, promise I will catch up tomorrow!

Just wanted to let you know that the clinic rang this morning and EC will be going ahead on Monday!!  We have to be there for 930am for Baz to "do his thang"    and I will have my first gestone injection.

Then it is the dreaded wait on Tuesday to see if we have any embies!

All being well, ET will be Wednesday!

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - you know how many follies she got? Oh so exciting!!!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

That is exciting Tracy. Have a great w/e and i'm praying for a great week for you next week.

Night all

Katey

ps Lily...are you nuts I am not walking up some massive hill!!!!! (unless there is a shop at the top of it!!).


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hill walking's my favourite activity Katey! I could take you gently - or even just walk round the hill  .
Laura, Scafell is England's highest peak. Wainwright mapped the peaks with detailed routes and Keswick is great for foodies like us.

Tracy - fantastic news. Looking forward to hearing more. Big rest this weekend plus lots of pampering until (and after) ET....

Off to bed, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily-  thought you were talking about rufus wainright!! i'm so dim. 

Night XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh oh oh!!!! Lily I've seen your daughter!!  She lovely, whe was this scan??  Did you tell us?? Did I miss it??    Oh you must be so excited!  Do we have a name yet!!??

Quick one for me, loved Burne Hall, they were really nice and what made my day was the consultant told me not to focus on donor at the moment, I produce good embies so should focus on that!   So nice to not be written off!

Will update properly tom.

Love to you all.  Tracey, hope you eating. XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning girls 

Sorry I didnt get back yesterday - we didnt get back from my friend's house till quite late, and by the time I had "Modded" my boards, I was shattered, so I flaked out on the sofa instead!  

*Lily * - wow what a gorgeous scan picture   She is beautiful!!! If my tx works I am definitely going to get one of those scans done! The details is incredible. Did you manage to choose some nice tiles hun? Your house is going to be a palace when you have finished!!

*Laura* - that's fantastic news from Bourne hunnie - what a great thing for the consultant to say! and he is right! It is so good to hear you sounding more positive honey   Thanks for the offer to come and sit with my while I eat  I had to laugh at your client only eating mashed potatoe - are you sure he isn't my twin? 

*Katey* - thanks for sharing your story with me honey, it really helped to know I am not alone in this! Thank god your mum was with you when you were small honey, that must have been frightening, and obviously affected you a lot as you got older! Hope all is ok with you sweetheart

*I want to say a huge thank you to you all for being so kind and supportive of me through this awful anxiety I am going through*










I am slowly managing to beat it. We were at my best friend's all yesterday afternoon until about 830pm last night and she cooked a huge tea of beef casserole, potato, yorkshire pud and veg, and she INSISTED I eat some of it. So, I managed to eat a yorkshire pudding, some carrots and two new potatoes with plenty of gravy. I couldnt manage to swallow any of the beef, but hey, that must be a good start? It took me ages, but I did it and I feel so much better about it now. In fact, late on last night I felt hungry so I had a mini trifle and I managed to eat that too! Every mouthful I swallow gives me a frightened/butterfly type feeling in my tummy, but I am just forcing myself to try to concentrate on something else instead, and telling myself I need to eat for this treatment to work  

What are you all doing today then? It looks like the weather is brightening up here, so Baz and I are thinking of taking Stan for a nice long walk somewhere, and then doing some stuff to the garden. Also, I have about 3 loads of washing waiting to get dry, so hopefully it won't rain!!!

Anyway, I am seriously waffling now, so I will leave you in peace 

Thanks again my lovely Muskateers!
Love
Tracy
xxxx

PS - oh yes, on the "orange" front, things are getting a little out of hand now  to the extent that my mum even saved me a carrier bag because it was orange!  Still havent found any orange pants yet though, so I guess I will be buying some dylon!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
I popped on last night to hear all the news and was soo disappointed not to read anything. I was shattered so thought I'd wait till this morning.

Laura - so pleased with your news! Are they offering any 'specials' eg if you donate sperm? And I'm pleased you saw the consultant that you did. What's the next step of the plan then?

Tracy - Well done for eating dinner. However, don't forget protein is really important for tissue generation (healthy womb), so maybe have a think what kind you would like to try (yoghurts/cottage cheese, tuna fish etc if meat's difficult at the moment).

Hi Katey - what's happening today?

Well I'm so pleased you both noticed our photo. It was taken at 5pm yesterday and then we had a long drive back. It was very emotional. I'm pleased we had it done as at my last scan we got a 2d photo of her face and it looked like the mouth and nose were all in one - I've been so worried. Anyway, the scan yesterday provided the reassurance we needed. When you both get pregnant please think about the 4d scan. It was so amazing to watch her kick and feel it too, then watch her pout and smile and even open her eyes. I was told the best time is 26-28 weeks because fluid starts to be relatively less at 30 weeks and the fluid improves the photo, but can be done up to 32 weeks. So I chose 30wks as I have already been told I'm carrying quite a bit of fluid. Now I know why she's been causing me some sleepless night - I was up at 4am on Friday night for two hours and ended up sleeping on the sofa as she was bulging left and right. Now we know it was because she was turning and yesterday was in head first position - scarey!!

Anyway, looking forward to more news from you all soon.

Lots of love, Lily. xx Off to do some planting.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I've slipped into depression again!!??  Where does it just pop up from I just don't know?

Tims other moutnain bike got stolen this morning from outside our front door??  It was falling to bits so god knows whay anyone would want it.  makes me feel quite horrible someone has been up again to steal from us. My bike is locked and bolted to the railings!

Friend popped over last night and Tim was talking to her, he really thinks it will work this time.    Was sating it works for 95% of people my age over 3 goes etc.  He just doesn't understand I'm not your average 30 yr old.  

Got headache o heading off to bed.

XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Well....first of all.....Lily she is an angel!!! What beautiful cupid's bow she has! You must be very happy - and so you should be! What a treat it was when I came on here!! Thanks.

Laura - now stop it young lady!!! Remember what that consultant said and he/she see ladies like you and I every day so they have a good idea what they are talking about. Plus you must add that to the fact that you got pg naturally easily enough - granted wrong place but you did it - so have some faith in yourself! As for the bikes...well that is just taking the pi** ! Whoever is doing it needs a bloody slap! You should set them up...get a cheap bike and put that luminous police dust on it and catch the little .....!!!!!

Tracy - You go girl! Well done for getting through that food. I know how hard it must have been for you. So you have beaten a gremlin and you get et any second now....what a great next few days for you! I love your tree for Madeleine.

I went to the vigil on Saturday night for a while. It's my local church and Father Tomlinson is my parish priest. There were so many people praying and I cannot understand why we still know so little. I can hardly bear it so I cannot begin to imagine what her parents are enduring. God bless them all.

I'm ok. Had my first bath since before ec and it was lovely! Hope I have not caused J any damage. Spent the w/e asleep!!! Robin was away and so I just napped for England! Fab. Isn't it a shame that we have to get back around to Monday again!!!!!!

Hugs - Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies,

KT - sorry, lapsed into depressed mode briefly, back to normal self again, I really think having too much time on my hands is a bad thing.  Weekends are always tough in a odd sort of way.  Sounds like you had a fab chilled out weekend.  Have you sorted your nursery yet?  Is your bag packed?  Have you timed the route to the hospital etc??  Is Robin home?  Hope he is not got too many more weekends away planned??  You now if you need it you can call on all of us and we can come hold your hand until Robin arrived (although may be bit difficult for Lily being so close behind you... wouldn't that be something both in labour together and me and tracey running between the two of you with towels a hot water!!).  Sorry that was a bit of a waffle!

Lily - how are you? Is that your last scan now??  Has Isobelle turned around yet do we know?  Any exciting purchases on ebay this week?  Did you get your CD you bid for?

Tracey - well done on the grub. What have you managed to eat today?  Did the EC go ok?  How many eggies have we got to play with!?  How was the gesterone injection?  XXXX  

Busy with work all day, had a nice day actually was in the school away from my desk most of the day so was fun.  Wish my job allowed me to spend more time with the kids rather than my comp... they do make me chuckle sometimes!!

XXXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening all 

Apologies in advance for the "me" post, but I only have 10 mins to quickly check my boards, then I have to pop out! I will catch up properly tomorrow, but just wanted to tell you my news.

We went to the clinic today for Baz to "spit into a cup" and for my first gestone injection. Surprisingly the injection wasn't too bad!! Although Karen did say that she has been doing it for 40 years so she is pretty experienced  It didnt hurt a bit, and has just felt a bit "peculiar" all day, but nothing major! We were told that Baz's "swimmers" were excellent quality as well, which was good!!

So, we have to wait now for a telephone call tomorrow to tell us how many eggs we got, if any, and how many have fertilisied     

Please please keep everything crossed for us girls  

*Laura * - sweetheart, I just skim read your post and wanted to give you a huge huggle my sweet  I will reply properly tomorrow when I have more time.

Love and huge hugs to all
Tracy
xx

PS - I managed to eat some Sunday lunch yesterday (although no meat) and today I have had baked beans with Smash potato, and also some smoothies and a mini trifle!!! Getting much much better now!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I love mash and baked beans!!!!  Its one of my favs in the work canteen!
I'm so disappointed, really though we would know how many eggs you got today!!!  Have to wait til tom... oh so excited! XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Wonderful news Tracy - everything is going so well - Baz's swimmers, injection.... Can't wait until tomorrow - please don't leave us in suspense too long!  

Laura - glad you're feeling better after a more enjoyable day at work. Can't believe you've had another bike stolen - any more movement on the move to Derby?

Katey - How are you? Sounds like you're sleeping for the two of us - I'm having trouble getting comfortable and with the builders around, not having my normal quiet moments. Must keep focused on the end result and getting some privacy again.

As for me, yes Laura - the baby spent two nights at the end of last week moving round to the head down position, which was amazingly strange as she bulged me out left and right before doing the final turn. Getting a bit worried now that she's ready to come early  . Are you sensing pressure down below Katey, I'm worried she's on her way out  . Hoping it's just that I'm not used to having her head pressing on my bladder.

Off to do a bit of paperwork. Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Tracy - I am on tenterhooks so please do not hesitate to come on and  let us know. I am so keeping everything crossed. Oh, and btw, I was in a shop today and dylon do 2 orange colours!!! 

Laura - glad to have my happy laura back. at a school today?? How come In answer to your questions...I have not decked out the nursery yet - in fact I have yet to do anything at all!!! I did buy a £750 travel system from mamas and papas on ebay for £225 though so I am well pleased with myself!!
Have you decided on clinics yet?? I got the feeling you were veering towards BH? Tell us your thoughts!

Lily I am feeling pain and pressure everywhere. My back is agony and my pelvis aches like hell. I have started sitting on one of those massive ball things but then I get pain in my rib cage and shoulder blades. Cannot get comfy no matter how hard I try. Only 6 weeks to go so I guess it will be hard from now on. What about you Pelvis pressure - weeing for the UK yet??

Got to go to bed now - nighty night

Katey xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

hi girls

*Katey* - thanks for info re Dylon! Still not found any orange pants, so going Dylons shopping tomorrow!!! Sorry you are so uncomfortable and in pain hun  Hey, just think tho, in approx six weeks time the little miracle you are going to have! It will be sooooooo worth all that pain  

*Laura * - How you feeling now hunnie? Any news on Tim;s bike? Can't believe they stole another one!  Is the depression lifting a little sweety? Sending massive hugs your way 

*Lily * - hi hun - how's that weird pressing down feeling? I am no expert   understatement! Maybe you should mention it to your midwife/health visitor?? I am sure it will be ok hunnie   

Thanks so much everyone for continuing to make enquiries about how we are getting on.............. here is an update!

The clinic rang me late this morning and our donor Angel gave us 7 eggies! 6 of them have fertilised well, and the other one is quite a bit behind, but they havent lost hope that he will just be a late developer! They are going to bring them on a bit further in the lab, and so the ET will be a 3 day transfer instead of 2 day, so we will be having ET on Thursday! (the clinic have changed their protocol and if they embies are quite strong looking, they let them go further outside of the uterus before transferring in)

Just another nail biting night to go whilst we await yet another call tomorrow to let us know how our little embies are progressing, and what time the transfer will be    

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xx

*PS went to the doctors today and have been signed off work - another weight off my mind! Maybe I will soon start to eat again!*


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Absoultely fantastic news Tracy -     I also had a 3 day transfer, it maybe helps the very best embies show themselves off! Let's hope so. Keep us updated. And PLEASE eat something nutritious - everything is going SO well.

Katey - I find only laying down is comfortable, but with builders in and out of each room (eg to do things to radiators) I'm having trouble resting.... Yes, I am now weeing for England! Or at least I seem to want to go every few minutes, especially when walking, but often there's hardly anything there  . So pleased I've had up to now with her in the breech position - think I've been very lucky to not have had her head pressing down all this time. Sorry to hear about all your pains, but like Tracy said it is worth it, although t doesn't make it any easier to get comfortable at the time.

Laura - how was work today? What are your thoughts on BH and Notts Care then? Have you got an appointment at Peterborough? Updates please!

Tired today - too much going on - builders, work and having to keep popping out to get more bathroom bits - it's amazing how one thing can't be done, before another bit is bought/fitted. It's doing my head in and I'm feeling a bit of an airhead now. Perhaps need abit of space....

Love to you all. Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

KT - Whats a travel system?? 

Lily - glad Isolbelle is turning around... don't wee yourself though!!

Tracey - This is fab!! 6 fertilisd eggs is great.    How are the injections?  ave you had something to eat today?  Nice smoothie?  Try a little somthing just for me.   XX

Just a quick post for me, feeling so down, (don't shout at me Katey) finding it so hard to stop myself from crying my eyes out all the time.  Try to post happy thoughts but finding it harder and harder to do.  Fed up with every bit of my life (except Tim adn the cats).  Didn't get in from work til 9, by the time I had my dinner and a bath, time for bed only to get up and do it all again.  I work so hard but feel like I have nothing.  Really can't see the point in anything.

Sorry, maybe a good nights sleep will help.

Night lovley ladies.XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Tracy - that is just fantastic news! What a fertilisation rate!!! Amazing. I hope that both you and your egg angel get miracles in the next 2 weeks. Keep us up to date - and get those knickers dyed for Thursday!!

Lily - J has been head down for ever and the pressure sucks - what is worse is a punch in the bladder just a pee time!!! But like you say...it's worth it.

Laura - I would never shout at you (well, not much). I just think that you are overwhelmed at the moment. I mean you have to make big choices re IVF and that must be a huge pressure for you. Plus work is taking loads of your time and energy so you feel zapped. Then there's just life in general and we all know how crap that can be. So don't be down on yourself, you have a lot to contend with right now. But soon you will be in egg production mode again and you need to get your physical and emotional self stable for that........so that your lovely embies attach and grow. You need some time out I think.....what kind of r&r works for you?? 
I am sending you hugs xxx

I'm ok. Tired - what's new. Went to diabetic clinic and the midwife scared me to death. She said that I was measuring 38 weeks and the baby was too big. So I was rushed to the scanner and we found out that J is right on target and there's nothing to worry about! Phew!! Plus he stuck his tongue out at us 4 times!!! I was mortified at his behaviour!

Is the sun ever going to shine again (Laura the miserable weather won't be helping you either)

Night - Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura   I can only ditto everything Katey has said - I totally agree. How are you doing today? What's the current thoughts on the clinics you've been to so far? Isn't Bart's follow up soon too? Don't forget the encouraging words from the consultant at BH too - he wouldn't have said that if he didn't believe it. You just need to give another clinic a go who monitor you really well and base your treatment plan on what you've experienced so far. Don't forget we're with you all the way, and we're wanting some results desperately for you too!

Hi Katey - blimey - head down all the time - I HAVE been lucky then. Fancy that midwife worrying you like that! Thank goodness you got the reassuring scan. Presume they were happy with your sugars then - well done!

Hi Tracy - I'm sending +ve vibes to your embies - so you get some beautiful shiners for tomorrow! How are you feeling? Do you get an update today?

Well, builders day off today, so I've some privacy back - yippee! Busy day though on nursery, so probably won't be able to make the most of it. Never mind just not having to make so much tea is a  help!

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls

*Lily* - hope you have had a peaceful day with no builders banging around hunnie  And I hope you haven't been working too hard in that nursery!  

*Katey* - OMG that midwife must have scared you half to death hunnie  So glad she was wrong and Jack is right on track!  @ him sticking his tongue out   

*Laura * - aw hunnie, here's a huge huggle for you  sometimes life gets us in a rut doesn't it hun? It seems that we plod on working away and all for nothing  We are all here for you Laura, sending you masses of        

As for me, I am sooooooooooo nervous, and so pleased as well!

I went to the nurse this morning for my second gestone jab, which was totally fine, only stung a little bit, nothing major at all.

Then, at 11am the clinic rang me!!!!

The little embie that was behind didn't make it  BUT the other six are doing, in the embryologist's words "excellent". All six of them are at the 4 cell stage today and all 6 are Grade 1 !!!!! She said if they carry on like that we will have 2 transferred tomorrow and have 4 for the freezer!!  I am so so pleased, so we are just keeping our fingers crossed tonight that they all continue to do well. COME ON LITTLE EMBIES!!!!!!

Our ET is booked in for 9am in the morning!! Would you believe the only shop in our town that sells Dylon dye didn't have any orange  BUT I have got a bright orange smock top that I am going to wear, so hopefully that will do it, plus my orange Fertility Friends wrist band!!!

Best go and tidy up the lady garden!!!!

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all ok.

Tracey - Wow 6 perfect eggs, must be lovely to have some to freeze as takes the pressure off a little.  Are you eating?  I had mash and beans for lunch today!   I thought of you!  LAdy garden all in order for tomorrow?  I'll be thiking of you.    XXX  

Kt & Lily - Thanks for the kind words, I know you have both been where I am now, hopefully one day I will be where you are now too!  I'm not sure why I suddenly feel so down?  I feel tired, I think all the stealng of bikes and the loss of my dream move to the country has brought my down.  Decided to give the research a bit of a break for now.  Got my consult with Barts in 2 weeks and We are going to book a consult at BH, although I don't think that will be our next treatment, just banking some sperm for a donor cycle.  I've sent for my notes and will send them to Turkey.

You ladies doing ok?  Being pregnant sounds a bit ucomfortable these last few weeks but I'm very sure it will be worth it.  Just think in a couple of months you will both have little ones to cuddle!  

Anyway I'm tired so off to bed.

Night night. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Tracy - fantastic news and really good luck for ET - will be thinking of you. Let us know how it goes.... and plan for a totally restful day.        

Laura - I didn't realise the plan to Derby was off - how come? I'm really sorry I kept asking now  . Yes, Katey and I were where you are now, in fact I should say that most of the time my world was VERY black and I considered my life one of total misery - I know DH wondered at times how he was going to cope with me and asked me to see a counsellor. But, it's a very very horrible stage that all of us fertility challenged people have to go through and you WILL get onto the next stage that we're in - don't forget overnight when the end of the 2ww comes, it can suddenly happen. I believe with a clinic that takes better care of you, that you will get there - you've already been pregnant once naturally: that's more of a positive thought than most of us on here could hold on to. Sending you a big kiss  . I'm impressed you're investigating Turkey too.

Hi Katey - hope you're ok.

Had a bad argument with DH last night, hence I didn't come on here. Think things are getting to us a bit. With the house now upside down, the need to get organised asap and still things to buy. Plus work, which is fine but still adding to our daily thought processes. We're both really tired and I know we'll only relax again once we've some stability back. Feeling a bit sad.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls 

*Lily * - sorry you had a row with DH hunnie, here's a huggle cos I don't like to think of you feeling sad 

*Laura* - 

*Katey * - 

You girls have been very quiet today 

Ok, here's my news - I am now officially PUPO!!!!

ET went really smoothly and our embies, we were told, are fantastic quality. I have 1 8 cell grade 1 and 1 >12 cell already compacted  on board!! The embryologist was particularly pleased with the compacted one, she said it was really healthy and just perfect! So we are now hoping and praying. Unfortunately, out of the 4 left, one of them wasn't good enough to freeze, but hey, we got 3 8 cell grade 1's for the freezer!

Here starts the 2 weeks of insanity! It's only been a few hours and already I am slightly insane 

Love to all
Tracy
x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Fantastic news Tracy
             

Your embies sound perfect! - now you take care and talk to them and keep imagining the energy flowing down to your womb!! Oh I am sooo excited for you.

Hi Laura and Katey!
Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Ooooh tracy you are pupo!!!! Plus what great sounding embies!!!! 8 cell is fantastic and compacted, whatever that means, sounds perfect!!! I am so excited for you I could eat 100 bars of dairy milk...but I won't.

OK so normal rules apply...take it easy and pamper yourself like never before. Plus remember the one thing that got me through the dreaded 2ww.....whatever happens you are a mummy right this minute and enjoy every single moment - it's precious!

Sorry I did not get on here until now but we were all thinking about you today!

Lily - made up with dh hormones and renovations - bad mix! Hope you're better today.

Laura - why not have a break from research?! I say chill and take your time. That way you will do what is right for you. I did not know either that Derby was off....what happened??

I am tired. Had a whole day assisting final yr med students by sitting in a room and having my history taken and examinations of my stomach etc. It was BORING! But I may have helped a future medical generation!!!

Off for a cup of tea.

Katey

ps Night Tracy and the two lovelies!!! xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OMG Where are you all

Noone has posted on here since Thursday!! It is now Saturday!!!

Hope everyone is ok, I am thinking of you guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Tracy! I was wondering the same . How are you doing? Has your world turned orange? Are you feeling relaxed and I hope you're putting your feet up as much as possible? 

Laura - where are you. How are you honey? Thinking of you.

Katey - I wouldn't have liked them prodding me about at all - well done though for helping to train our future drs. Hope you emphasised the pain of infertility (or maybe they were only interested in the physical side?).

DH and I are better again. We had a very stressful few days and neither of us cope well with pressure/lack of stability. Probably why we enjoy messing about with plants. Went out for an Indian last night - very scrummy and took a walk afterwards which was lovely. I suddenly realised we hadn't held hands/linked arms for ages. Felt closer again.

Off to fax some garden centres.
Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all - i'm here too! Sorry Tracy - we have not abandoned you...promise!! How you feeling Getting snuggly with those embies Got the dylon yet

Lily - that's nice...holding hands. It's so easy to not do that and then before you know it all the romance has gone! I am so guilty of that with Robin (mind you, he is too!!!). The dr's did not really care about the infertility, they just had to take that into account when taking my history and examinations they may have to perform. One asked me if my 6 m/c were with the same man or different ones (!!!!!!!) and the examiner was horrified. I nearly said no 6 different guys but instead opted for, "the majority were with my husband except for the odd 1 or 2...but we don't have to tell him that!!!". The examiner nearly fell off his chair!!! Too funny.

Hi Laura - Hope you're doing ok. Are you away this w/e?? If so, have a lovely time. Thinking of you xxx

I'm ok but living in hell. We are having a last minute house and garden blitz...well, when I say blitz, what I mean is everything is upside down. There is a digger in the garden and we now have a mud slide that is huge and horrid but the whole thing need excavating so what could we do?! We are also having 2 bedrooms decorated which is intolerable and there are skirting boards and paint pots etc etc all over. Hate it. Roll on summer.

Of to clean.

Hugs, Katey xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls 

*Katey * - OMG it sounds a nightmare hunnie! I don't envy you all that work! And all that cleaning!!

*Lily* - know what you mean about the closeness with your DH hunnie. Baz and I seem to have forgotten how much we love each other since we got the puppy, and the stress of the treatment etc, but the night before ET we went for a long walk with the puppy and he put his arms around me, and we talked, laughed and joked together, it really brought us closer again 

*Laura * - you're very quiet sweetheart, hope you are ok  

Nothing from me really, these 2 weeks are just the worst! I am keeping a 2ww diary, so if you girls wanted to have a read of it, you can click the link in my signature - I wont bore you with the details on here  

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening, hope everyone's ok? Missing you Laura  

Shall enjoy reading your diary Tracy. Hope you're not going too mad. Lucky you've got so many people keep popping in to take your mind of everything.

Katey - Glad someone else's house is in decorative turmoil at the moment. We must be mad! Off to clinic tomorrow - hope everything's ok. In my eyes they are, except for leg cramps (both) two nights ago which were the worst yet. I've been following advice to up calcium, only thing different this week has been less putting my feet up late afternoon due to building work - maybe the cause?

Off to buy a new mobile online.

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello my loves,

Tracey  -     Compacted at day 3??!!  Wow that must be a girl! Sounds like you have 2 top class babes on board, not had a chance to read your diary yet but I will do.  

Lily - Oh poor you with the leg cramps.    Have you decided on a name yet?  I want to put a name to the face!!  Oh how exciting a new phone?  Hopefully one that send photos this time!!  

Katey - Cleaning is boring!!  I've been doing it all weekend...   Hope you and Jack are fine otherwise.  Sure I've asked but when are you finishing work?  have you got someone to cover for a while?

As for me I needed a bit of a break, was feeling more and more negative and was getting a bit obsessed with everything.  What with the move off, the stealing, the lack of a baby!!  Then Thursday things got even work as I found out one of the nurses I have worked with for the alst 5 years commited suicide.  And then tim came home from work to say one of the ladies he works with baby died, obviously very sad for everyone but Tim took it even worse as his nephew died few years ago and he has never dealt with it (stick it with the rest of the stuff he hasn't dealt with!).  

Think we were both feeling a bit vulnerable so we blew out our plans for the weekend and just did what WE wanted, so just sorted out some stuff at the flat, bought a hermit crab for our marine tank (he is SOOO cute!) and snuggled up on the sofa.  We even went to B&Q and Tim suggested having someone round to give us a quote on a new kitchen??!!   Has been really nice.  Exactly what you said Lily about feeling close again.

We also talked about our thought on the IVF and think we have a plan, we are booking a appointment at Bourne and CREATE, plan is to start depositing sperm for our 3K off at Bourne (have to wait 6 months after last donation) and in the mean time have some Nat IVF.  There is a 2 month wait for CREATE so if we feel Bourne are going to do something different that may work, we wil cancel CREATE and pay for a cyce for me at Bourne... taht make sense??!!

Anyway thats me.

Hope you all had a good weekend and have a good day at work tom!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So glad you're ok Laura   and that you had a 'just you two doing what you want' weekend. Your plan sounds great - the 3K off at Bourne Hall is fantastic. How much sperm does he have to donate? Hope you can start soon....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He has to deliver 10 'lots' of sperm.  I worry that I will get my appointment and be so excited at the prospect of starting we will just do a full cycle with them, they have appointments for mid june so I may be able to start July AF?  I know should be patient but I just wanna get on with it.  Patience is not my strong point!

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

did you get a phone??


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Not yet. Have been shopping for too many things, and fed up trying to find the best deal for virgin network (free voicemail), and sony ericsson. Have been on a video editing forum for help with my software too - feeling tired now. May have to sleep..... So glad you're back Laura!

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good night Lilly Lupin! XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hello hello... is anybody there!!

night girls X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Mornin' girls, we must all be very busy!
Tracy - how are you doing?    
Laura - hope you have a good day at work today - looks like being a lovely sunny Bank Holiday - maybe good for a bike ride?
Katey - how's the decorative mess?

I'm TRYING to cope with this bathroom building. Tiles went down last night, so sink had toilet had to come out. Bath was filthy from the work all day, so had to clean that at 10pm. Couple of items are faulty so have to sort them out today, as well as normal plant work.... Please let me have some peace soon....

Hope you're all having more 'relaxing' times!
Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Evening my lovelies

Lily - your bathroom is taking an age! It must be huge!!! You must be going nuts with all those workmen and all that mess...I know that I am. You off to clinic anytime soon Sure that you said you were. (?). How you feeling apart from the legs??

Laura - hello poppet and I too am glad that you indulged in an 'us' w/e. Sounded lovely. Enjoy that time now because when you have your baby - soon - it will be so much harder to have couple only time. 10 'lots' of sperm is quite a bit...I wonder wahat the collective term for sperm is Answers on a postcard!!!! I'm going for a Wriggle of Sperm!!!! Any advance??

Tracy - how you doing Resting and stroking your tum I hope. How you feeling

I cannot type for long - have a neighbourhood watch meeting tonight. What a complete waste of a night...but it's at my next door neighbour's house and so we feel obliged. Boo hoo.

I'm good and Robin too. Finally found a man to rotivate and lay a lawn for us so that's quite exciting!!!! We had a digger all w/e and Robin was like a baby with a new toy! Men!

Catch you later...Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry another me post.  So far today .... one client has died, I got a text saying my friend is having twins, me and tim are not talking, another 2 FF anounced they preg.  My heart can't take it, why am I being left behind

Can't it be my turn next??  (after Tracey of course)  Too much stress/ emotion in one day.

Hope you girls all ok

KT - enjoy your meeting!!

Lily - Hope the loo gets sorted soon!

Tracey - Update please!  XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Big hug Laura  . You do have a tough time. Now there's nothing you can do about your friend having twins and 2 FF's getting pregnant - life I'm afraid, but what's with you and Tim? Is it possible all the news you've had, has had a -ve effect? You'll have been needing extra special love and attention that he won't have realised. Hope things are better tonight....

Hi Katey - DH is just the same with such toys!   No, the bathroom's not big, just there's been problem after problem - I've decided I hate plumbing. Plus the builder (down to one now) is now only coming in the evening (left at 9pm tonight). He's a friend so doing it kind of as a favour, so must try harder not to keep moaning. Just wish I wasn't so tired. Yes, the clinic was yesterday. Everything ok, Hb little bit better, so no more anaemic than was, so presume my health food iron pills have done something and thankfully wasn't prescribed the 'constipation causing' ones.

Tracy - how are you  ?

Love Lily. xx PS How about a 'scramble of sperm'.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry... been for a sauna and swim and feeling better.

I can't help but moan sometimes!  

Tracey - I want some news.. maybe I will check your diary see whats happening.

Lily - Whats she called I think you have decided but want to keep it as a surprise... thats fine (so long as you text me and I promise not to tell the others!!!)

KT-  How about a schol of sperm (is that the right word?  Like a swarm of fish??)


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I honestly can't decide. I can't find a flower/nature name that I think doesn't just sound cute on a baby/toddler. Know what I mean?
Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice ideas on the collective name.

Robin is going for a pool of sperm...like it! I am, however researching the subject and will report back - unless on of you guys can find out 1st!

Laura - a bear hug on its way to you....xxx

Katey


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls 

*Laura * - oh sweetheart, it's just not fair is it? Don't you lose hope though hunnie, you WILL get your dream  and all this rollercoaster journey will make you a stronger person      Hope you and Tim have sorted things out now 

*Lily * - It must be hard to choose a name for your little bubba - I have about a hundred I like!! BUT I think when you see her little tiny face for the first time, her name will pop into your head 

*Katey * - Hope the neighbourhood watch meeting went ok! Aren't you a good citizen  

Not much from me really girls, I honestly don't want to bore you with all my nutty talk whilst on this awful 2ww - suffice to say it is driving me insane and I veer from being high as a kite and convinced it's worked on minute, to low as I can possibly go and being convinced it hasn't worked the next minute!

To be honest, I would rather chew off my right arm than be on this 2ww right now! 

Thanks for reading my diary girls - I haven't updated it yet for today - got to get some tea and am hosting a chatnight tonight at 7pm for recipients of donor eggs, so I will update it after that

Love and huge hugs to you all
Tracy
xxx

*PS - have you seen my award?*


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - Your award No I haven't heard, will there be an after award ceremony party?  Nearly there my lovely, getting a embryo to compact stage is great and so I have very high hopes.   

Lily - I think Tracey is right, once she is born a name will just seem right for her.  

Katey - Did you catch any burgulars??

Was on my team away day today which was fun then I dragged tim to the pub for a pint and then went for a curry.  He seems so down I can't get through to him

Funeral tom  

Night girls XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Just a quick good night.

Laura - all the best for tomorrow...thinking about you.

Lily - hope you're ok. Glad the clinic went well

Tracy - What is an orange mod Moderator? If so, CONGRATS!! I know this 2ww is hell so hugs for you.

Off to bed

Katey xxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice to have you back Kim! How's it going??

Laura - hope that the funeral was ok and that you are too. Did think about you lots. xxx

Lily - You're quiet today...all ok And how is mademoiselle?? Behaving or keeping you up all night?

Tracy - they should be latching on or newly latched.....keeping everything crossed for you all. 

I had a strange kind of day. nothing happened as such but it kind of just went by and i'm not entirely sure what I did!! Well, I did re-pot a few plants but apart from that...I hate it when that happens! My cat is busily trying to type on here - she says hi!!! Maybe she wants to let Laura know that she is thinking of her too!

Off for a shower - a tepid one too  because it is just so hot tonight! Hope the sun is here to stay!

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls.

Tracey - Oh honey, so sorry about your friend, poor lady.   And as for you.. try to stay focused on your little beans.. they need you.  Are you eating?  Half way now. I'm really thinking this is your time... surely it has to be??

Katey - how are you my love?  Hows the aches and pains?  Eeekkkk!!  Not long now!!  Can I come visit when Jack is here??

Lily - Names.. hmmm.. I know what you mean about flowery names, they can be a bit babyish.  I wil try to have a bit of a think at the weekend.

Well funeral was really emotional and I feel shattered.  Tims sister has also contacted CARE notts about being a egg donor, as she feels like she wants to help people like me and tim.  I've contacted them and asked if I can do egg sharing (get free IVF) if she donates eggs... you think they will let us?  Would really be great.  I was laughing with tim, him and his sister both donating there genes!!  The world will be full of them!!

Anyway I'm absolutely shattered so going to have an early one.

Oh... also a friend at work gave me a secret camera... tim is so excited, think we will be sitting up waiting for the bike thief every saturday morning from now on!!  What joy!

Night my dears. XXXXX 

Hi KT - you posted just before me XXXX


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

morning girls just looked and i had actually writtten a whole big page and all that is there is 3 blody positive energy faces   . well i will cut it down, have decided to go with sister as DH would prefer this he said he would go abroad if i really wanted to but would much prefer to try with sister first, he is very close to her he has been with me since she was 13. laura have you looked at the reprofit thread is doing great they also have a web site. take a wee look, i looked for donor but they do ivf to and its very cheap with excellent results. hope everyone is well will talk later off to bed was on night shift last night and going to a leaving night tonight so need my beauty sleep. 
love kim xxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening.
Think I'm having a couple of your days Katey! Time has just sped by and I'm shattered. Went shopping with mother yesterday - had to change bathroom bits (boring stuff eg taps, waste as faulty), then tried to get things to pack a case with (eg nightie that fits and also allows breastfeeding - didn't find one  ), then got home and builder came after supper to install bits, leaving at 11:30pm after a chat and drink. Veggie garden today, followed by visit from granny and more shopping - I'm so fed up with living so far from a city, 'cos I spend all day searching the 'small containing hardly anything' shops, and come home with very little. Exhausting and frustrating. Have decided to shop online tonight.... Unless I can kip at yours Laura and you take me round some 'big' shops near you....

Laura - seen anything 'interesting' on the camera? Great idea....

Tracy - how are you? Thinking of you! Keep rubbing that tummy and sending +ve vibes down....

Hi Kim.

Off to shop...

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh oh oh!!  Yay Lily come and stay!  We can go blue water and lakeside!!!  Although don't want you giving birth on my sofa!!  Actually I don't mind I can do the hot water and towels and tim can pace about!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So, any flower/nature names then Laura - you promised!  
Hi to everyone - how's your weekends?
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I still like Isobelle as you can make lots of diffferent names out of it.  Others are

Isla-Rose
Heather
Willow
Daisy
Rose/ Rosie/ Rosemary
Ruby


Will keep thinking!


Tracey -  

Katey - Missing you!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Laura,
Dh is calling her Rosie - but I'm not sure   Maybe christened Rosanna (means Graceful Rose)?
I love Daisy as you know but DH doesn't.

I'd love any more suggestions  .
Off to bed now as I'm falling asleep at the pc....

Hi Tracy and Katey   both.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I love Rosie too. My car is called Rose!

MIL is due to arrive any minute and is staying over night, we have booked into a Lebonese restaurant in town so that should be nice.

Katey - hope your ok. X

Tracey - I've been keeping up with your news on your diary.  Not too much longer now.  I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls i love all those names i like molly too.
well i have ahd a hectic weekend a leaving night on friday then BILs 40th last night i am a wee bit hung over. but was good, packing all the wine in jsut now as praying after july i wont be able to drink for a very long time. do you know i have a really good feeling about this one, i think when someone goes to all that trouble to do something so special it is sure to work
hope yous are all well and not getting to tired.
laurab what you decided to do,?
speak soon better go and che my gammon joint thats prob burned to a crisp in the oven.
love kim xxxxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

I love Isabella Rose and Daisy May. I adore Lili but we called our dog that so if we had a girl we couldn't name her after our dog...otherwise everyone would come running at once!!!

Rosa is also beautuful.

OK well that's my 2 penneth worth!

How you all doing.?? Sorry I have been absent...just not feeling my best and needed time out. I'm ok but just feel so apathetic and exhaused sometimes. However that's not to say that i'm not thinking about you all frequently during the day. I am...promise!!

laura - of course you can come and stay when Jack is here...no need to ask - just bring some matchsticks for your eyes so that you can be awake with me!!!!! have you caught anything on camera yet That is too funny. Hope you get the little sods! How's Tim You 2 ok Any decisions yet Sorry for the questions.

Lily - your shopping trips so not sound like the kind you need right now. You should get into London for 1 day and blitz it - although I have done loads online! It's exhausting business! Is that bathroom done yet Quick question...do you have baths and, if so, how warm do you dare to go

Tracy - hope you're doing ok sweets. Not long now until test day. Everything's still welded into being crossed for you!!!

Hi Kim - that's great thar you've made your decisions on the way forward. That's half the battle and you must be feeling more positive now. Hope so.

I'm freezing.

Catch you later

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Laura - how was the Lebanese - what kind of food is that then?
Katey - Is your decorating finished yet? Bedrooms wasn't it? No, I'm not having baths - haven't since pre-treatment. However, I get the shower pretty hot to warm my whole body. Hopefully our insides remain at 37 degrees.
Kim, Looking forward to following your upcoming news....
Tracy - where are you honey?    

Bathroom remains unfinished. Now onto fiddly tiling - think I made it difficult by choosing borders and inserts. Never mind, end of the road is visible now. So annoyed with the weather today as DH and I completely cleared the veggie garden yesterday ready for replanting today and rain stopped play. Hoping tomorrow's brighter as it's back to normal work on Tuesday...

Off to choose a phone.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys 

Sorry I havent been around - I was away for the weekend - a wedding Saturday, Christening Sunday! I will be back later to catch up on all your news and do some personals though!

Just popped in to say hi, and I am still alive! Only just  

Love to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Kateyl - lovely to have you back.  Please take things easy though my dear, into your final month now so ease up.  Are you all packed and ready?  How you feeling about the birth... what is yur birth plan??  

Lily - the food was hot cold meze and then kebab type stuff.  I had okra in a spicy sauce, spicy fish, spinach pancakes to start and then red mullet and rice for main, was nice.    Still not got your new phone yet??  One that take picces I hope??

Tracey - glad your still alive!!!!   

Kim - I'm awaiting my notes from Barts to send to Turkey at mo.  I have a consult at Bourne Hall booked for the end of June and my follow up tomorrow... so still very much undecided. XX

XXx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Where is everyone?
Laura - what happened at the follow up? Have your thoughts changed post seeing them? Your meal sounds wonderful - so nutritious too! I looove okra - good for the circulation too. No, still no phone - I start falling asleep as soon as I look for one online. What have you got/can recommend? Not sure how much money to spend on one, but I would like a camera one, not bothered about music though. I wanted a flip one to protect the screen, but also like the idea of Sony Ericsson's long battery life (my current one is rubbish for that)....

Tracy - how goes things? When are you testing - updates please!?

Hi Katey - I worry when you're not on here that you're in labour  . Reassurance needed!

I'm tired today - bathroom nearly finished, but grouting floor this evening so won't be able to use it  .

Off for a nap.... Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls...

Well my appointment went better than i thought... although i thought they were just gonna say 'donor' and shove me back out the door.  

My appointment with Ms Tozer turned out to be with one of her jnrs but he was really good, he did one of my scans and was really nice then.  He had read through everything before i got there too which i liked.  They said the cycle was not well and the embryos were crap  .  But shock horror recommended i tried again as i have responded very differently each time.  But he said before I have another cycle i need to have an op.    Booked for a lap to remove all of both my tubes as they felt this was hindering my treatment.  

They think i may have hydrosphinx (or whatever its called) and i have alot of adehesions which made the EC very difficult (prob explains all my pain last time?).  So booked in for op on the 29th August.. seems ages away.  He laughed at me as I took lots of different protocols from other places with me.. he is going to talk them over with Ms Tozer and email  me her thoughts.

And he said I wouldn't have to pay for the next cycle just the drugs??!! I asked about 3 times if that was right as i've already had a sneaky one and he said consider it a 'good will gesture'  worried he confused  it with my abandoned cycle and nearer the time they will bill me.  No offence but if I'm paying I would rather go elsewhere.  Do you think I should phone and double check with someone else?

Lily - I have an old camera phone I can post you?  I have never paid for one as I have a contract.  Is it not worth you getting a contract one? I have just got a new nokia which is fab, but I think its expensive if you are just buying it.  Sony erricsons are very good as well.  My old one is not brilliant but its a samsung flip one, i can dig it out and give you the details, not sure if you ahve to be on the same network as me though.. I'm orange.  More than welcome to it if you want it

Tracey -    Not long now. XX

KAtey -    If your waters break you know the first thing you have to do.... TEXT US.....Then you can call robin  

XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

hey chicas!

My back has given up hurting long enough for me to sit at the desk and write so here I am!!! Sorry I am being such a flake recently .. I cannot help it.

Laura - your follow up sounded very interesting especially the 'good will gesture' bit. What's that all about Do they feel guilty But it's excellent news that they want you to do another cycle on your own - you see, you are 'eggcelent' if you get the drugs right!!!! So how's all that left you feeling
As for the op...they think you have hydrosalpinx In your signature it says 'lost both tubes' ... does that mean the use of or physically There must be tubes there if they think that they are blocked with fluid - which would follow what with the adhesions etc. Poor you that can be so painful. I insisted that mine stay in but they did not have any fluid otherwise I would have done what you are doing. There is research that says that fluid in the tubes can hinder embies so you have made a good choice.
Did they say how long you would have to wait to do a cycle after the op

Sorry so many questions. I apologise.

Lily - Yeah that bathroom is nearly done!!! I think you should post us some pics of the finished room!!! I am madly keen to see how it looks (I love house stuff). You must be relieved. I cannot really advise on the phone situation but I believe that Nokia phones are meant to be easy to use and great handsets. I have an LG one which drives me nuts and I had a motorola before that (flip phone too) which was ok.

Don't you both panic.. I am not in labour - yet! I will try to text when it happens depending on the time etc....you wouldn't want to hear from me at 2 am!!!! 

Tracy - how's it going? Test day is any second now?? Please let us know - hoping so much for you.

Had a very boring day. In fact cried for most of it because my house is a mess and the dogs are muddy etc etc...stupid reasons. Must be hormonal. I have finally put on 1lb - as I have not put on any weight since January despite growing to the size of a house!!!!!  God bless the low carb diabetes diet!!!!

Speak soon...night night

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes, we do want to hear from you at 2am Katey! Interesting to hear you were in tears yesterday with the mess etc, so was I! I just kept telling DH I couldn't cope with any more mess. I don't think the 3 days of non-stop rain have helped as the builder/staff come in with their shoes/boots in. Thank heavens for sunshine today. The pressure of needing to get organised/sorted asap doesn't help emotions either I reckon...

Laura - fantastic news! Sounds like Ms Tozer's registrar was really helpful and if you checked 3 times that you only had to pay for drugs, that sounds pretty good confirmation. Have they said what they would do differently this time, except for the op, which sounds a gd idea? How long after the op can you start your cycle? I would telephone the department that deals with the op too, and ask if you can be considered if there are any cancellations and explain your situation and how much stress you are under. Or speak to the registrar again and ask him too. Or both!

As for the phone Laura - thanks for the offer. I use pay as you go as I don't really want it to phone out on, it's mainly for customers to contact us when we're away from the nursery. I also need Virgin network as it's free voicemail and for some reason our customers/reps like leaving long messages with phone no's that I sometimes have to listen to twice to catch. Thanks though. You're a star.

Tracy - how are you honey? 

Must get on with some paperwork, then want to paint the bathroom....

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I cannot believe that it's not painted lily....I thought after the tiles you could indulge!!!! 

off shopping....see you later!

Katey


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Morning girls,
I am feeling so sad as I've just learnt our wonderful, darling Tracy got bad news this morning. I know we will all be heartbroken for her. Have just read last night's diary entry and it made me cry. Why is life so unfair? Tracy, we look forward to chatting with you again when you're ready. Time for you and Baz right now  , but we're always here for you.  

Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I echo Lily.

Tracy - thinking about you and wishing I could do something, anything, to help.

hugs and more - Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey my love I can only imagine how sad you are feeling, please be kind to yourself.  And Baz loves YOU, baby or no baby.  So please don't be questioning that at the moment.

You give so much to all the ladies on these boards, I was amazed how many people have read your 2ww diary.

We are all here for you.  And the clinic must think there is still a chance or they would not have asked you to continue drugs and re-test.  I'm wishing so much this can be your little miracle.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls.

Tracey -  

Katey - how are you feeling?  Have you finished work now? I hope you do soon.  Can't believe Jack will be with us so very soon.  How are you feeling about giving birth?

Lily - Any news on the phone?!  I like Nokia's very simple to use. If i was you I would aviod Motorrola and samsung as they are complicated to use.  Hows Rosie?  She the right way round now or can't you tell?

I had another funeral today, for one of my clients, was nice, I sat with my other client during the service and she sang along to all the songs at the top of her voice.. was quite funny!  Then I met my sister for lunch, she is a mystery shopper and gets paid to go and eat in various pubs etc and mark them on customer service!  It was the perfect opportuity to talk to her about my last IVF, my op and her being a donor... and I bottled it.

Got AF yest so feeling a bit groty.  Feeling so sad for Tracey too, I really thought that with a donor the odds were so good, I guess I need to reaslise (you would think I would have learnt by now) that nothing is certain.

ANyway I'm meant to be working from home so better get on. 

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Tracy hi  
Laura - what do you mean you bottled it? You mean you didn't mention it?   Absolute must next time! Are Bourn Hall, Notts and Turkey on hold for now then? As for the phone - think I'm gonna go with Sony Ericsson for the camera as I'm a bit camera mad. As for little one - yes she was head down at the last scan, but she moves so much - I've no idea where she is now. Don't know how people tell - unless the fact that my bladder feels so heavy when I walk, means her head is pressing down??

Katey - how are you doing? When's your next clinic appointment?

Just having a few mins after having my 2 aunties and one uncle for afternoon tea. Lovely to see them. Looking forward to a restful evening - no builder - yippee!

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh oh oh!!! I just got an email practically offering me a new job!!  2 days a week freelance setting up a project for teenagers with learning disabilities??!!  As you know I work 2 days as a social worker and 3 days as deputy manager.. so basically I work 5 days as senior and get paid for only 3! So I could in theory leave my social work post!!!

Not sure I could do it but be great experience.  And working directly with people again.  Setting up a brand new project.  BUT is only a 44 week contract and is slightly less money.  The money bit is not too bad its just the 44 week contract.. if it doesn't get renewed its very difficult to find something else for just 2 days.

What do you think??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and its freelance so no maternity pay if i ever get preg, but think i need to think here and now.. I may never get preg.

Lily - sorry didn't answer your questions... got bourne hall appointment on the 27th June.  And yes didn't mention a thing to my sister!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello

I'm lonely!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys

Well, I don't quite know what to say, I am overwhelmed by the support you guys have given me following our BFN. As expected, the test this morning was also BFN.

I guess I just wanted to say a huge *THANK YOU * to each and every one of you. I have had a major knock back this time. We know that this is our final hope as we have reached financial end. I had thought that just maybe this was going to be our time, but it was not to be.

I have had a bit of time now to get my head together. Baz and I have had a long talk about things. I am still extremely sad, it feels almost like someone precious to me has died, and I still keep crying on and off, didnt think my body could actually produce that many tears! BUT I am on the road to recovery now. We have a plan!

I went to see my GP yesterday and, of course, broke down! The poor man! I told him it may be possible for us to have some tests done to see if there is a reason why my body is rejecting the embryo's. He didnt know about these tests, BUT he said I have to somehow get the names of the tests from my consultant at the clinic at my follow up appt, then ring him. He will ring the NHS lab for our area and if at all possible he will try and get these tests done for us, for free! He was so supportive and really understood the financial and emotional pressure Baz and I are under at the moment. So, he said if he can help, he will.(his sister in law had 3 cycles of IVF which resulted in 3 BFN's and a divorce)

Baz and I have decided that we are going to wake up our snowbabies as soon as possible! I will ring the clinic on Monday and arrange our follow up appt and we will listen to what the consultant has to say. Hopefully we will be able to have further tests, and depending on the results will go again! We just can't give up, not yet, not whilst we have those 3 lovely 8 cell grade 1 embryo's waiting for us in the deep freeze!

I thought maybe I wasn't emotional strong enough to cope with another failed cycle, but I guess I am. The thought of giving up altogether is far more frightening than the thought of failing again.

So, that is our plan. I just wanted to share it with you, and to once again thank you guys so much. I am going to work my way through my PM's and personally reply to them as soon as I feel up to it.

Oh yes, my GP has also signed me off work for another 2 weeks. I told him a week would do, just to get my head back together. Everyone at work knows about IVF and will by now know we failed, so the thought of going back there on Monday was a nightmare, but he said no, 2 weeks, to give my mind time to recover and my body time to adjust to not having so many drugs in my system.

Take care my lovely muskateers, and once again, from the bottom of my heart, thank you for your love and support

Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - I wish there was more I could do.  But you are right you have 3 potential babies sitting waiting for you. We need to find out why you are not keeping them there.. maybe killer cells?  KT had those and now has Jack... sure she wil be along to help you out with info. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Afternoon ladies,

Tracy - it is wonderful to hear from you. Your strength is an inspiration to us all and well done you for going to see the gp - hope you get those blood test names asap.... Looking forward to hearing all about what they can find out and your follow-up appointment. It's fantastic you've got such lovely snow babies too. Much love to you and Baz  .

Laura - the new job sounds a good idea as it would be such good experience. Is it possible in 44 weeks time that you may be needed 5 days a week as deputy manager? If you think you'd like to give it a go and would like a change from the social work post, then I say go for it as the experience gained could be worth the risk of having to look for something else in a year's time. There's nothing more invigorating for body and mind than a change in your daily routine.  

Katey - how are you, our lovely? Is your house back ship-shape now? I'm hiding from the builder right now, but looking forward to a trip to the seaside with DH tomorrow.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh lily trip to the seaside sounds lovely!!  Where do you go?  

KT - missing you.X 

Well we have just got back from our secret lunch job and completed the forms online!  It was quite exciting although the lady looked like she knew we were mystery shoppers and was very polite!  Feel sleepy so may have a nap, we are off out later for dinner with some friends,

XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry that I am not on here every day but I have to admit that it is getting quite hard to sit up at a desk and type as I am getting bad stomach pains and bladder/bowel pains. Not moaning...just explaining...please do not think that I have absconded - I have not.

Anyway

Tracy - Any info I can give you I will with pleasure. Not sure what tests you have had already but any questions please shout! I think that you are handling this with great dignity and bravery and I understand that feeling of bereavement so well. After 6 m/c and 4 IVF embies lost I know just what that emptiness is like and, if you are like me, you will probably be convinced right now that pg will never happen to you....but that is not necessarily true. The only advice I can give comes from experience and that is never give up as long as you have the ability to go on because it is worth it and the pain - whilst it never goes away - will fade when you get pg and there is every chance that you will. Always here for you xxx

Laura - the job....mmm tricky. I say throw caution to the wind. In a former life I was a headhunter and contract work always seemed to have a habit of extending or leading to new jobs so if you fancy a change then go for it!!!
You never said.....did you capture that thief on camera

Lily - glad to hear that you are resting! How is the bathroom now Must be nearly completed. What seaside are you going to Oh I so wish I could join you...I really could do with a jaunt by the sea. 
In answer to your question...my next clinic is on Monday and that may be the last one (). I am nervous as hell right now but there's no going back!!!
Unfortnately my house is a disaster zone....the lawn is being laid on Tuesday but we have to fork out for the dogs to go to kennels for 2 weeks to stop any damage. We took the wallpaper off our bedroom walls and ceiling and the ceiling came with it!!! So now have to get a plasterer asap to remove the existing ceiling, re-board and plaster. Yippee. Got the internal doors stripped and now none of them fit and 2 have fallen off their hinges!! So all in all my house is pants! Just waiting to add a new arrival to that!!!!!

Off for a doze if I can ever get my bedroom to the correct temperature...it's HOT!

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Well we managed eventually to get off to the seaside (builder came and we had to fetch stuff first). Had a lovely trip though and lunch out, then walked along the seafront, about 4 miles in total. Wish I'd had nothing on though   as I've now got a 'V' shaped red bit above my boobs. Alright as long as I wear the same top from now on. Bathroom almost finished. DH doing some painting right now, I've just done a bit of grouting. Couple more days (it's a 'fit-it-in' when we can job).

Katey - I don't envy your decorating - I feel like NEVER doing anything to the house again after the last 3 weeks. Hope you get sorted soon. I'm at clinic tomorrow too - will they scan you to check the baby's size?

Laura, where did you go for dinner then? Your mystery lunch job sounds fun, although you could have done with the waitress spilling wine all over you  . What's your thoughts on the new job then?

Tracy - hi - looking forward to hearing from you.

Off to do a bit of paperwork, then bed as I think I've had a bit too much sun today. Mind you not as much as the foolish young lads with what looked like, their first day without a top on - their backs were SOOO red. By the way we went to North Norfolk.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls 

How are you today? I am ok, not too bad. Still very down, but most definitely not out yet!!! Hopefully, after a few tests, we will be going straight into a FET with our darling snowbabies, and are praying that we will get our miracle! Not all hope has been lost yet, it was temporarily mislaid there, but I am slowing picking the pieces up again 

Thanks so much guys, for all the love and support you have shown me, can't tell you how much it has meant to me   

*Laura* - it's a shame you bottled out of talking to your sis hun, but I can totally understand why you did so! I would have done the exact same thing! It's like if you want to ask your parents to borrow money, or need to ring the bank about something - takes ages to pluck up the courage! I am sure you will be pleasantly surprised by her reaction when you do eventually pluck up the courage sweetheart. What a fantastic job she has by the way!! Did you decide about the job offer?

*Lily* - I love the seaside! Sounds like a lovely day, shame you managed to burn yourself though  that sun is stronger than we think! Sounds like you are nearing an end with the decorating  bet you are pleased 

*Katey* - thanks for the offer sweetheart  I am going to ring the clinic today to organise our follow up appointment, I will let you know what he says! People have suggested to me taking clexane at next cycle? Apparently it is some sort of steroid? Or have I got that wrong? Anyway, hopefull the consultant will have some suggestions.

Sorry to hear about your tummy/bowel problems sweetheart, you need to invest in a laptop! That way you will have no excuse!    Hope the decorating nightmare is over for you soon hunnie

Baz and I are going to go camping this coming weekend - just take a couple of days out to get away from it all. Camping is ideal because we both enjoy it, and we can take the puppy with us too. We are off to the seaside! Beadnell Bay in Northumberland. My anxiety is still pretty bad, however my sister and her boyfriend are coming with us, so hopefully I will be ok! Just hope the weather holds out 

Love and huge hugs to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - you are amazing.  

Lily - So lily loo how was the seaside??  Oh I love the seaside... maybe I'll go this weekend!  

KT - hows you today?  Hows all your aches and pains.. you still working?

The secret shopper thing is just a website and you register and get paid to go for pub meals, you get expenses and £5 when you fill in the questionnaire.. its quite fun!

Not decided about the job... spoke to my boss today and friend at work.  He thinks doing 2 part time jobs will be very stressful I should look fior another full time job if I want a change, and one closer to home, I spend sucha lot of time travelling and this new job is just as far.  I dunno I'm almost too tired to clsoe my cases and get another job!

I'm tired had very long day then the tesco shopping and got home to find tim out on his bike and not even done the pots from last night or picked his clothes off the floor.  We are currently not talking.  

X


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Tracy - you are amazing!! BUT it is the only way to be to get through this madness. It can either control you or you it. I think you are doing brilliantly. Clexane is a brand of heparin - blood thinner - which can be taken in conjunction with aspirin. It is used ig you get a positive for any of the coagulation issues such as antiphospholipid syndrome, anticardiolipn antibodies etc etc. I got a borderline positive and so I took it. In fact I still inject 1 syringe of clexane a day now even though the dr's are not sure it's necessary. Prednisolone is the steroid commonly used for preg and that has something to do with killer cells and other such nasties...I was on that too until 12 weeks. I put on a shed load of weight but it worked so hey...
You should get all those things tested before you go on any meds.
Enjoy camping...you both deserve it.

Lily - how's it going?? How was clinic Any news

Laura - I love your ticker btw....very colourful. You and Tim make me chuckle....what a volatile pair you are!!!! Is he back now Any more job thoughts

I'm very tired...shopping all day with a friend and I have come home to a house that can only be likened to one during the Blitz. Joy.
Went to clinic and Jack is fully engaged (thought so due to pains) and so now we wait. Cannot lie...I am scared poopless but - like you will ALL discover - what we put in must come out!! Ouch!

Hugs and more

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Morning ladies,
Katey - OMG!!!! So any idea how long you've got now Jack's head is engaged? We must keep our mobiles to hand from now on eh? You will be fine - I have convinced myself that the endorphins that flow afterwards make us forget EVERYTHING  . Don't worry about what MIGHT happen, you may need lots of help or you may need none...

Tracy - any more info on what tests you need and whether your lovely GP can do them? Can't wait to hear all about your next treatment plan....

Laura - sounds like you and Tim need another trip to Florence! I'm impressed you talked to your boss about your job options. Sounds like you need to look out for a full timer though and closer to home to really give you a worthwhile change. Good idea to keep thinking about it in the meantime. As you know I'm all for a change.

Went to clinic and everything ok so far. Plus no more builder! He's finished and now we just have to do some finishing touches, eg painting. We're going from dark to light so it needs a third coat. Anyone want to see it when it's totally finished?   I'm very tired but relieved and can now start to move everything around and back to normal - there's nothing like a bit of normality! Even if I do like change....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

KT - Oh oh oh oh I'm sooooo excited kt!!!!  how long is it engaged for normally?? My friends little ones head was engaged (she felt it drop) and she had her the next day!!!  I won't pretend Iam not terrified of childbirth.. but as soon as you hold your little one you will forget (well until you need a poo anyway!).  Wow seems not that long ago he was a few cells and being popped back in..... look ho he's grown. Its truly is amazing.

Tracey - I have no idea what KT was teling you about sounded so complicated but sure it amde sense to you!  See us muskateers all help eachother through!  You will get there. XX

Lily - I think you may be right about the job... I so need a change but I feel this may not be the right one. Its a long way and I will still have all the stress of this job just crammed into 3 days!  I will amke a decision tomorrow but I think I'm just jumping ship without really thinking about it.  There is a job going in the post adoption team which is advertised, same travelling but new team and I think I'd really enjoy it... BUT one of the social workers in my team told me she has applied.. be odd to be up against one of my own supervisee's!  Oh yes I want to see photos!!! I love house pic (I'm very very nosey!!). XX

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - Just as you are not in the text loop with us just thought Id let you know.... Katey is in labour!!!!    I was so excited I couln't sleep last night!!

Come on Katey and Jack!!!  Hope he slips out like a greased banana?!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

WHAT     

Oh NO - it's been so busy on the nursery today I haven't checked my phone - it said in my book she could last another 3 weeks even if engaged! OMG where's my phone - KATEY!!!!!

Laura - hi and thanks  
Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura - Laura! I've texted her but realise she could have other things to do than text back - what do you know? Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi Lily!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I just texted her too... but she will of course be too busy to text back but sure she will elt us know stuff when she can.  I only know she went into labour last night about 9.30pm... you got the text?  It was short and brief.. I have no more info.  

I waiting for a photo text?  You sorted with the phone yet?  If not think I can upload it onto the pc and put it on here to show you!  Oh your texting me!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura!
PLEASE upload on here if you can or send to the hotmail account as no I've no new phone yet.

I can't cope with this! Katey Katey - please text soon! Where's Robin? Maybe it means Jack's here already and they're busy cuddling him - Oh I hope soooo.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thing is i don't know how 'in labour' she was last night, if she was just getting pains, she may not have had him yet.. my sister was in labour 36 hours with her first (sorry you prob don't want to hear that!!), but if she was in full labour and off to the hosp then hopefully he is here and she is asleep.. she prob can't have phone on in hosp anyway.  She was up all night I bet. Mind you so was I I kept waking every hour to check my phone!

Ohhhh exciting... you next!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for that Laura!  

I can't concentrate on anything now! Please let us hear something soon....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I know me too.. and I've been like this for 24 hours nearly!!  If she had Jack last night or this morning by normal delivery she will be home tomorrow I think, they only keep you in one day now I think?

Hopefully we will hear something tonight.. surely??!

How do you think I feel I will be having all this anxiety again in a couple of weeks!! You must make sure DH remembers to text me if your too tired too!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Of course I will!
Just had text from KT - she's now bening induced as she hasn't had any contractions - only waters have broken. Wish we were with her!   Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah me and you would be good birthing partners!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG just seen this girls!!!

Ooooh Katey! I am sooooo excited! Please girls, if you have any more news please let me know! I don't have Katey's phone number! Please tell her I am thinking of her and send her all my love, can't wait to meet little Jack!!

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh God I can't concentrate on anything now! I keep thinking about Katey!

Laura - honey you were kind enough to send me your mobile number via PM but I have gone and deleted it by accident before I had chance to transfer your number to my phone!

Please girls, can one of you get in touch with me and let me know how Katey is? I am going to PM you both my mobile number!

Thanks
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura and Tracy,
Hope Katey is ok  . Been ages since we heard from her. Hope the drip worked and brought on some contractions.... How are you both - apart from worrying silly like me no doubt?!

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not too worried actually.. eager for news. My sister had exactly the same with her son (who is also called Jack!), I think often if waters break before contractions it can all take a while to get going.  I'm sure thing are well on the way now.  I wasn't sure what the drip thing was about? Does it give something that brings on the labour then?

Come on Katey!!!    

lily - Hows are you anyway?  Hope your not engaged too??  Can't lose both of you at the same time!  

Tracey - whens your follow up hon?  Hows the eating going?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well don't want to annouce Katey's news for her, but

                      

PHEW!!!

Katey we love you and can't wait to have you back....

Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Woooo Hooooo !!!!!​
                   

Welcome to the world little Jack

                   ​
Huge congratulations to Katey and DH!!

Can't wait to see piccies of little Jack

Love
Tracy
x

PS - Laura - our follow up is on Tuesday hunnie. The eating thing is getting better, slowly!!! Still on mostly mush!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

We are going away this afternoon, camping in Northumberland, so I wont be online until Sunday night!!

Take care girls, and be good!!

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Bon voyage!

Hope you have a great time. In the meantime, we await little Jack's photo - me thinks us Muskateers are an impatient bunch!

Hi Laura - hope you had a better night's sleep last night? Maybe I won't txt you 'til it's all over then you won't have sleepless nights and lack of concentration....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - NO you must text me.. otherwise I will know you are not around and panic!  Wonder when she will be home.  I did text her about a photo but sure she is far too busy/ tired.  My phone charger has been chewed by the cat so I don't have a working mobile, I am going to put the sim card in my old phone and hope it works!  otherwise I will not be able to get text until I get a new charger!  So you will be responsible for keeping me updated on here.  Aren't you fancy with your moving baby post for Katey... I can't ever get that too work!

Tracey - have a great break, hope weather stays nice for you.    Did you get my texts about Katey? X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
I txted Katey and it seems they are both fine although achey of course! Apparently she's out tomorrow. I know it's too much to expect but I do hope she gets on here soon!  We  Katey!  

Hope you're having a good day? We're still decorating in between contact with customers and shopping online. Today I've bought a garden parasol (I'm finding it hard to sit outside in the sun) and a towel rack - exciting stuff!

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I feel all left out!!  I will either switch my sim card or maybe I will use tims phone... I'm such a phone freak its never more than a foot away from me... my naughty kitty  .  I'll definately go to the shops tom for a new charger in case she texts a phone, its only my new phone I can transfer to the computer.. so I'll have to get that sorted!

I'm ok, easy day at work ws home by 3 and had a afternoon nap. Got a few work things to do over the weekend though as I've organised a big event for Monday I have about 70 school reports to reaport before it!  I may take them to the park and sit in the sunshine and do it tomorrow.

Been feeling really down about the lack of garden, especially in this weather and saw a job yest in Derbyshire, Tim said to apply and then if I get it we wil work out what to do from there.  Its a fostering and adoption social worker.... what do you think? 

Anyway I'm going to do a bit of tidying before settling down for the evening, less to do tomorrow then.  I may even do a little online shopping myself!  

XXXXXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening Laura,
No more news from Katey as yet - hope she's having a good rest....

I agree with Tim - apply for the job as it will bring about the most important change in lifestyle -a move to the countryside - not to mention nearer Katey and I!   How wonderful to have Abraham Heights and Matlock round the corner for walking/cycling.... What's the application procedure? Does the job involve similar to what you're doing now? What about Tim's work? Sounds very exciting!

Did you get anything online then?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Good morning ladies,
Laura, Tracy - how are you? Hope you're having a lovely weekend.

Katey - looking forward to hearing from you, when you have a moment's breather!

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily - I'm ok, all bunged up with hayfever but otherwise ok.  Got a massive meeting tomorrow which i worried I've cocked up and noone will show for (its just like having a party!). STill feeling tiredd and fed up, 3 girls on the poor responder baord all got BFN, I guess Im sad for them and for me... 

No news from Katey then?    Bet shes is tired and busy ... all them feeds every 3 hours!    I have sorted out an old phone for now so can get text again! 

HI Tracy - hope your having fun in that tent!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
But what about the job in Derbyshire - I've been so excited for you?
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'm a abit scared to apply as if I get it I will have to move all that way on my own.. I guess I would have to move into tim's mums for a bit and worried Tim would never manage to get something and I would be stuck there with tims mums forever!

Closing date is friday and you apply online so yeah maybe i will pluck up courage later.  There is a new team and so ther are 6 posts so I would imagine I'd have a good chance of getting the job.  I had a look on rightmove at places to live.... they are very nice... big garden cute cottages!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and the job is quite different to what I do now.  At the moment I work with teenagers with learnign disbilities sorting them and there families out packages of care (homecare/ resicential/ day care) but this other job is recruiting foster carers and approving people for adoption. Its quite a nice area to go into so normally alot of competition for the jobs and I have no children's social work experience so may not even meet the criteria.  I'll have to have a look today.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Suppose it would help if Tim started looking asap too ....

Off out now, back later.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim is not exactly Mr Motivated to do anything.... I guess thats our problem. Have nice day.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there,

just to let you know I have a mobile now (old one) but its not got yours or Katey's number on it so any updates please text as I won't be aroud the comp til late tom now as off out now. 

Tracey & Katey -   Missing you!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh no, everyone has disapeared  . Hope you're having a good time Laura.

Hi Tracy - missing you.

Hi Katey - bet the time with your little one is going so fast, and then there's everyone to see to make introductions - hope you get 5 mins soon - missing you too!

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there girls

I am SO SORRY that I have not got on til now and I have not managed to read back all your posts but I will hopefully by tomorrow as I need to catch up on the news.

jack and I are doing ok. It was a bit of a process I have to say but we're through it now and recovering!!! In a very quick nutshell.....mucous plug came away on Monday after clinic (where they said he was engaged but I had 2-4 weeks to go yet!!!) and then next day, whilst hoovering, my waters broke - well they poured consistently for 2 days really. Induced Wed lunch - didn;t work. Tried again Wed night and zip. So Thursday lunch (1pm) I was attached to 'the drip' which made me go from a standing start to full blown labour in 30 minutes!!! Ouch! Dilated to 6-7 cm in 3 1/2 hrs and then could take no more so had epidural (greatest invention ever) and got to 9 cm by 5pm. Started to push at 6 and he came out at 7:06pm. Stitches galore!!
Only got out of hospital last evening.

There you have it...all ?'s on a postcard please!!!!!!!

Laura - hope all is going well. Any decisions yet Did you send me your new number??

Lily - Not long now...how you feeling?

Tracy - Thinking about you lots. xxx

Hugs

Katey


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah, Katey's back    
Well done you for returning to see us so soon! So glad to hear you're both ok. How's the feeding and sleeping patterns? Did the happy hormones help afterwards? Bet you're glad to be home  . can't wait for more news and we are desperate for a photo! We need to see the likeness from the 4d scan....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Any more thoughts on the job Laura? How did the meeting go?

Hi Katey. Hope the aches are improving  . How's the feeding going?

Hi Tracy - hope you're ok. Any more news on the tests?

Had a busy day and I'm shattered. Feel less like bending now so taking it a little easier....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Katey - Oh so lovely to have you back... I'm impressed I wasn't expecting you back for a while yet!    Ouch! Stitches! Hows are things in the lady garden now? Are they disolvable ones?  Hows the little fella? Bet your loving it!   

Lily- glad you've finally decided to take it easy!  About time.  Metting was a bit of a nightmare but done with now, I haven't spoken to tim about the job properly yet, I've not really seen him.

Well I had a nice coupld of evenings with friends, my friends little girl Jessie is now 6 months and is adorable!  Big fat face!   All giggly and smiley!

I had my medical notes back today, just been reading them, I'll tell you about it when I have more time.  

Just off to Dover now with work so be back early I hope.  

Oh and I still have same phone number just using an old phone where I don't have your numbers on, but got new charger today so I'll charge now and be all back to normal later!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Hope you had a good trip to the white cliffs. Did you manage to fill up on some lovely sea air and maybe an ice cream  ? Looking forward to news of your notes - maybe it confirms your next free go?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI there,

I had a nice day thanks Lily... no ice cream though and it was very hot in my car on the motorway! Didn't even have time for lunch unfortunately.  But at least I wasn't in the office.

Hows Rosie today?  

Katey -   How are you feeling? Hows Jack?  Hows Robin?  Is Robin home for a couple of weeks now?

Tracey - how was camping?  You back to work yet? 

On my second visit today the manager who is my old boss so known him for years, got out his little pic of his baby that is due on August 24th (my babies 1st birthday), he was all excited and I did the smiling thing etc but I came out and just wanted to cry... oh and on the radio on the way down to Kent I heard this man on the radio talking about how his wife nearly died of pre-ecamsia (sorry can't spell) and his wife had to have a termination at 5 months and then his wife mearly died and then he was told the baby had lived but prob wouldn't survive and in the end both his baby and wife survived... I was blubbing in car.  No idea why I'm feeling so emotional.  I guess I'm really tired at the mo with work and lack of sleep due to hayfever.  And reading my notes made me a little sad too.

Anyway i'm home early so going for an afternoon nap, maybe I'll feel better after that. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Big hug for Laura   As women, we just have days like that! Plus skipping lunch wouldn't have helped - food is always a comforter to the emotions - even if it's a salad. Hope you enjoyed your nap.

Hi Tracy and Katey. All news welcome.

Off to cook dinner. Would rather have a nap myslef though....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Go and have a nap then!! And let DH cook for you and then maybe he could rub your feet afterwards??


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

No chance! He's feeling down 'cos I'm being a bit demanding! I'm getting stressed as there's still so much mess in the house to sort out and we're busy outside doing things and all he wants to do is the gardening!!!!   Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm Men!  You want me to have a polite chat with him??


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes please! and you can miss out the polite!

Any news from Katey? Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys 

Hope Katey and little Jack are well - can't wait to see some piccies of him!! And of course his lovely parents 

Sorry I have been on the missing list girls - we got back from camping on Sunday night, but I have been having a bad couple of days so I haven't really logged on to FF  I know these feelings will pass, but sometimes I find it easier to stay away from the boards just for a day or so while I get my head together! Otherwise I would just depress everyone!

Anyway, we had our follow up appt yesterday which has made me feel a bit more positive. Our consultant was very surprised that we got BFN this time, as he said the ET was so smooth, the embryo's were excellent quality and I didn't do anything wrong! He was very sad for us, but unfortunately, with IVF a lot of it boils down to luck, which Baz and I obviously have not got a lot of right now!

Anyway, I am going to have a couple of further tests, and regardless of the results of them, for our FET which will be our last attempt, the consultant is going to put me on Heparin/Clexane as well as the rest of the drugs, just to ensure we have the best possible chance of it working. So it looks like around July/August time we will be cycling again!

I am not back to work yet - due back on Monday. Not sure how I feel about it really - I know I should go back, but anxiety is still really bad at the moment, however maybe being back into a routine will help me?

Oh yes, to top everything off I have a huge stye in my eye which looks just gorgeous!   

Sorry for the waffle girls, but Lily, you did say all news welcome! 

I am going to catch up on everything now

Take good care
Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

It's so lovely to hear from you Tracy - I can understand the need to stay away when you need time to yourself. You take as much time as you like, but remember we'll be missing you!! So pleased to hear the follow up went well - here's to the next cycle - it's positive news that you'll be having some extra help, so even better chances.

Hi Laura - only have till Friday for this job eh?? What's the decision?

Hi Katey - thinking about you. Hope everything is ok and you're getting some sleep and rest when you can. How are you all?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I've had a bad head all afternoon and struggling to type owt.  

Lily - no news from Katey.. that little one must be needing lots of cuddling i think!  Hows you feeling?   DH behaviong himslef?  

Tracey - I have been pretty down too, I'm not as considerate as you though, I just come on and have a moan!  

Katey - Hope your settling in to being a mummy  

Hopefully back tom for proper chat... must go close my eyes.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

laurab said:


> I had my medical notes back today, just been reading them, I'll tell you about it when I have more time.


*Laura* - you never did tell us about your notes? What did they say? Hope you are feeling a bit better today sweetheart  Did you apply for that job? Hey hunnie, at least with this awful weather we are having your hayfever wont be as bad  We have had constant rain for two days now!  You watch, next week when I am back at work the weather will turn gorgeous again 

*Lily* - how you doing sweety? Any more ideas on a name for your little bubs yet hun?

*Katey* - thinking of you and Jack   We know how busy you will be right now, but we can't wait to see some piccies of the little fella!

No news from me really. Getting a bit peeved with this anxiety, trying not to let it take over my life, but my eating is still not back to normal, and I also hate being alone at the moment, which is difficult when I am off work and everyone else is at work! 

Much love to everyone
Tracy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Laura - I also had to rest my eyes last night! Hope you managed to clear your head.   I had bad dreams all night and was awake from 4am - so I'm like a zombie today   Perhaps it was the late night cheese attack.... DH has improved - he's in the bathroom at the minute doing the final touches. Hopefully life will get more organised soon....

Tracy - lovely to hear from you. Sounds like getting back to work has its benefits - eg eating with others. Hope Baz encourages you to tuck in when he gets home or you'll be wasting away....

Katey - if you have time - PLEASE say hi and let us know everything is ok - you don't have to write much, just some reassuring words would be lovely..... Hope the three of you are ok.

Must get back to work. Hopefully off shopping this evening if I can persuade DH....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily -  Shopping What you gonna buy??   You make me jealous with all this decorating... we really need to do some!  

Katey -  

Tracey - Hon we could do virtual eating on here if you want? I'm always eating! I've put on quite a bit of weight lately, comfort eating.  Its hard isn't it to try to stay positive.  I really struggle some days.

Oh my medical notes where just a bit sad when they wrote to my GP and said my chances are 'extremely slim' and 'embryo's very poor quality', i just think well why are they bothering to put me through this again?  I do fel so emotionally weak, I cry at anything and not sure how I can cope with another disappointment.  

Anyway I'm shattered and need to have a nap, was really poorly last night didn't get to sleep til after 2 and was awake at 6... and I need to fill in an application form tonight if I'm going for the job. Hate doing job forms.

Oh and tim bought me a ninetendo yesterday, one with the brain train thing on it!  But I was to poorly to look at the screen so not played it yet!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just tolet you ladies know I am in Brighton with work tom and hoping to meet up with my friend down there so prob won't be about tom and maybe not sat.

Lily - Text me if you have any twinges, mucus plugs or braxton hics!! XX

Tracey & Katey -


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So Laura, did you fill the job form in? Whats Tim's thoughts? Don't be jealous about the decorating - it's hard work and I wish we hadn't started it. I hate the spell of gloss paint and DH is being busy with it. As for shopping - nothing exciting - laundry basket, kettle, food etc. Will be missing you.   but have a good trip....

Hi Tracy  .

Hi Katey   - getting a bit worried about you now  .

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just did my brian training and I have the brain of a 60 yr old! But tim has the brain of a 80 yr old !! He he!

I filled in the one for the job close to where I am now, that one had a closing date of tom, the derby one has a closing date of sunday so will fill that one in when I get home. Have written a personal statement now and thats the hardest thing!

Maybe I'll text KT check all ok. sure she just tried and busy with visitors. X

I need a new kettle too!

Night chick. XX

Tracey and Katey -


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Night honey


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning 

*Laura* - have a good time with your friend today honey  Sounds like you are going great guns with the job applications! Good luck hun! Had to laugh at yours and Tim's brain powers  although I reckon by the time you get to 60rs old/80yrs old you must be very wise, so that is not a bad thing! It is awful when you see thing written down "officially" about yourself hun, I know. Last time I was at my GP's he had my history up on the screen and it was so negative  I could have cried just reading it!

*Lily* - hi sweety, hope you had a better night's sleep last night hun with no nightmares!! I could never waste away hun, there is too much of me!  However, along the vein of "every cloud has a silver lining", I have managed to lose a stone in 4 weeks without any effort whatsoever! How much longer do you think the decorating will be going on for? I LOVE the smell of gloss! 

*Katey* - thinking of you and little Jack  Bet you are soooooooo busy with getting into a routine and all your visitors come to see your darling little boy  Hope you can pop on soon and show us some piccies and bring us up to date with your news hun 

Nothing doing here. I am going to my best friend's house for the day, she is picking me up about 10ish I think.

Baz has taken the pup to work again but it is absolutely teeming down here! I hate him going out in the rain, although Baz has promised to keep him as dry as possible, they will mainly be in the digger today which is at least sheltered from the rain! It's not just raining here though, it hasnt actually stopped since the early hours of Monday morning and this morning it is that heavy it is bouncing off the pavements  I cant help worrying about my little furbaby 

Well, best go and check my boards!
Take care
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Tracy - looks like it's just you and me! Hope you had a lovely time with your friend today. By the way though 1 stone in 4 weeks is too much!! I'm worried about you now.... As for the decorating - I'm bored with it now. Trying not to do any more and just get the house resorted to some form of normality. Loads of cleaning needed   .

Hi Laura - hope you're having a great time.

Hi Katey - ??

Off shopping now for an external hard drive.... whoopie do!

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls I'm back!

Had a lovely time with my friend, didn't get home til late laste night so didn't come on as was knackered... I bought Jack a little pressie!  I love Brighton Shops!  Nearly bought Rosie someting too but resisted. I will have to make a special trip to Brighton after she is here.  I have to admit there are lots and lots of things for little girls!! All SOOO cute! But anyway got jack something cute just need Kateys address, hopefully she will be on soon and can PM it to me.. you don't have it do you Lily?

Tracey - I have gone the other way, comfort eating.   I have a big fat belly and so lok pregnant! Great!  Maybe I can send you some of my fat over in the post!!

Lily - hows you feeling? Anything exciting happen over the weekend?  

Well our Fridge has broken, lost all our food and so I need to now go and do some online shopping for a new one. X


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

OK I am back!

I cannot apologise enough for my absence but I just do not get 1 minute to myself what with visitors, baby and work. I am like a zombie who needs a caffeine drip. Add that to a lady garden that is sore as hell and stitched to within an inh of its life!!!! Plus Jack has a touch of jaundice and we have to feed (well, I have to feed!!) every 3 to 4 hrs! 

So hard to post but I am still here and not going anywhere - promise!

Lily - How you feeling?? Gearing up and preparing yourself You will be getting tired now - this time is tough so rest when you can. Thinking of you and Isabella (sorry Laura, my name for Rosie!!!). 

Laura - your dr's notes suck big time! Plus it's crap...how do they know? It makes me so mad. My dr said the same thing this cycle and clearly he was wrong. They are not God and they know zip. You keep the faith my lovely. Also I think that you should go for the job....sounds like a great job and, as I want to adopt, you can help me!!! Plus to have you up here would be fab.

Tracy - I think that you are doing really well so don't beat yourself up about the eating. You have been through a lot recently and this my be your body's way of reacting. Take it one step at a time and relax! July/August is not long so please take this time to cleanse mentally and physically - hell, I sound like a quack!!!!! Sorry!!!

Off to feed. Later....Katey xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Katey!!  So nice to have you back. I know its hard work and I guess you are having to still work... can't you employ a manager while you are on maternity leave??

Anyway nice to hear from you.... I need your address please pm it to me!! 

Lily and Tracey -


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening,
Well isn't that lovely - we're together again  .

Katey - so glad you're all ok - I was so worried about you. Didn't realise you were having to work again so early. Shame you can't forget about it for a bit, but then I know it'll be the same for me too. I'm a bit worried about DH's memory as he was reading over my back and got confused about the lady garden again   - must be the horticulturalist in him.... Can't wait until you get a new photo to add to your profile.

Laura - I want to see Jack's present - can't you e-mail a photo! Baby clothes are just soooo irresistable. Did you get a fridge? We nearly had to get one when we came back from Devon, only to discover DH had turned it off alongwith the radio before we went away   and that was a half freezer type with lovely stuff from Christmas....

Hi Tracy   Hope you're ok.

Had a busy day. Worked this morning then went out for lunch/walk with DH and got a few bits (bra etc).

Off to buy a matress online now...
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - Not ordered the freezer yet I'm still investigating, we only have a small gap so it narrows it down alot and Tim doesn't want to get the same make as this one as it broke down after 4 years but there really is very little else to get!!

I can email you a pic, although its not clothes... it may actually be on a website... I'll have a look. x

Tracey -  are you back to work tomorrw? If so good Luck. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Fancy me for presuming! The mind boggles   with what it could be....

Have a lovely day everyone.   Must do some work now.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - Oh its not that exciting!  I'm hoping Rosie comes in the next 3 weeks as I'm back ion Brighton and they are very good for baby things that are a little bit different! Oh I love baby things shopping!

I'm trying to sort out these pictures for you but having to download some software first... should get it sorted soon though!  

Tracey  - You back to work? Hope your ok. X

Katey -


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Any luck yet - I'm trying to be patient!   No extra pics of Jack yet either  .
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry Lily... I have been trying for hour and a half to get thios stupid phone to send the pics to my pc. I just can't work it out, most things you just plug them in and then they zap across!  I have the correct wire and the software is downloaded.. I just can't do it.  And Tim has tried too.  This phone is really complicated, I should have got the sony ericson!  But I got the Nokia as I thought they are always really easy to use!    I am still trying though!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Thanks for trying!   I will try to be patient....

Hi Tracy and Katey   Anymore photos Katey?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there,

Lily - I texted you!!!  You have mail!

Katey - Hay there how are you doing?  I showed Tim the pic of Jack and he said... 'oh he's cute, normally babies are ugly aren't they'!  

Tracey - hope you are doing ok, we are here for you when you need us.  

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Missing you all.


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

katey just seen the news congratualtions on your wee boy, hope yous are both doing well..
hello everyone hope yous are doing well too.
me well just waiting on my next appoiintment on the 4th, but did  a mad thing checked my FSH on day 3 thinking it would be huge, as i had checked my sisters before i went to spain last week and it was only 8.1, so now i am like maybe i could get my own eggs this time but i know i need to stop it as after 6 goes its not going to get any better.
anyway will keep yous posted.
night night of to bed was working last night
kim xxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
I can't get pics on my phone yet. I'd love to see those 2 of Jack  . Any more news from Katey?

Hi Tracy  .

Hi Kim - interesting news about your FSH - maybe it will help implantation and pregnancy.

Must do some paperwork now. Hope the thread regains some normality soon....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I got them, I got them!! Thanks Laura     Katey he is gorgeous - such lovely skin!

Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

It's a bit lonely on this thread these days.... I feel like I'm going mad all this talking to myself....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm here!!  

I'm a clever ole bean aren't i working out how to use my camera on my phone!

I'm working less over the next few weeks.. got some nice early finishes planned!!  So I will be able to keep you company more!  

Still haven't ordered my fridge .... or posted Jack's pressie (sorry Jack), hopefully I will get it done tomorrow.  

Did I tell you about my friend at work? His wife's waters broke last week and she is only 16 weeks, they are just sititng and waiting for the baby to die, she won't let them induce her even though its very dangerous for her to stay in this way, but the baby is still moving about and she knows once its out it will die.. how awful.  

Tracey - long time no post.... is everything ok?  You know how we worry! 

Katey - Hope you getting some sleep inbetween all that feeding! 

Kim - Wow your treatmetn has come around quickly... I shall be watching with interest!  

Anyway must order that fridge!  Fed up of pasta for tea!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys

So sorry I have been absent, I'm afraid I wont be around very much over the next week or so  

I wont go into too much detail as it is too long a story, but my anxiety is much much worse than before.  I ended up at the GP's on Monday.  I still cannot eat, but it has now got to the point where I am finding it hard to even swallow soup    The GP told me the name of this condition (apparently it is a recognised condition brought on by stress/anxiety).  I have been prescribed diazepam and prozac and have just started taking them, which is making me feel drowsy, lightheaded, woozy and just not myself at all.

The silver lining I suppose is the fact that I have gone from 11 stone 8 lb to 9 stone 12 lb in 4 weeks and it is still coming off!  Not the way I would have chosen to lose weight though    I am dreaming of food and desparate to eat, but all I can manage is about a half tin of soup a day.

The GP signed me off work as I am not strong enough physcially to cope with work, never mind emotionally  

I am really sorry for the "me" post my lovely ladies - but I didnt just want to disappear without telling you what was happening.

I will still be logging on each day, just not posting as much because the meds are making it hard for me to concentrate at the moment.  I hope they will get into my system soon and by next week should be posting more.

What a way to spend my birthday eh?  It's on Friday and I don't want to do anything other than sit in the house away from people  

Love and hugs as ever
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Tracy - don't apologise for the me post - totally understandable. I'm pleased you have a GP you feel you can talk to. Please take as much time as you need. We'll be thinking of you and look forward to every time you rejoin us - we're always here for you, just as you are us. Big hug and kiss    

Laura - get that fridge then? I ordered my mobile phone today - so new no coming soon.... Also got a rug for the lounge (been looking for 3 years! and finally decided I'd never find perfection), and also a new hoover (ours broke last night).

Think I've got a cold coming....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura,
I can't believe what's happened to your colleague's wife. I wonder why it has happened. It is horrendous that the baby is still moving inside of her and there's nothing they can do. I feel very sad for them both. Impossible to give the right support in this situation....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

Tracy - you take all the time you need poppet and just come back on whenever you feel the need 'caise we'll be here to listen - well, read. Cyber hugs to you xxx

Laura - that really is awful news about your colleague. The same thing happened to someone I know at 20 something weeks and they left her with the baby until 34 weeks but sadly the baby died when he was born at 34 weeks due to some kind of liver damage. I was devastated for her.

How you doing anyway?? Glad you worked the phone thing out. I have tried to upload a pic on here but I keep getting an error message. I will not give in!!!!

Lily - That's the downside to your own business - you have to work whatever! So I am pulled from pillar to post. Tired as hell. I do have a manager but she needs constant input. The other day I was discussing an issue with her and she had to put the phone down because she said she was going to cry! Pathetic but true! It's not the 1st time and my patience is wearing thin.

You should take this ime to rest as much as poss - you will so need all that extra resting power after Isabella is born.

Kim - Thanks and lovely to hear from you. Keep us up to date.

I must sleep now.

Love ya - Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Tracey -   I echo what the others have said.  You look after you first, we miss youof course but deal with what you need to deal with first and we are here whenever you need us.  I can't imagine how you are feeling with not being able to eat, although I do often suffer with my own anxiety.. abeit very mind to what you are going through.  But I know its horrible.  So I'm sending you a huge cyber hug.  Maybe you will be able to have a little something nice for your birthday with Baz tomorrow.  And maybe once you are feeling stronger we can have a belated birthday do for you?  

Lily - No still no fridge.. we are arguing over 2, I think we should just get the same as we have, he thinks we should get a wider one as there is lots of choice then... but I think it will stick out and be annoying!  

Katey - Oh so lovely to have you back.  Any exciting gossip or baby tips for us??  I'm not sure why this has happened to the lady at work, I hope it is just a one off and she hasn't got a bi-cornate uterous or whatever it is.  


I started to watch a film last night and nodded off at about 8.30! Tim woke me and put me to bed at 9.30 and then I slept through without even waking until 8 this morning!!!   Sorry Katey.. you are probably only getting a few hours at the moment!!  
XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lonely again!!!!

Night girls.. got early start so best get to beddy buys.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I am so jealous you got so much sleep Laura!!! What I would not give for an uninterupted nights kip.

I so so took it for granted.

Hope you're all ok. I'm fine except my stitches have bust and my perineum is one with my front and back! If it stays like this Robin will be able to play eeny meeny miney mo - he'll have so much choice!!!!!

Went to the hospital and they have medicated me for infection and said I should keep my legs together - well, that'll be a neat trick seeing as I have to move.

So tired...off to sleep...Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Blimey Katey, that sounds awful  . Here's praying for a VERY quick mend....

Hi Laura, if you're hoping to move in the future, maybe go with the larger one as it'll be more useful later. Just mho. What happened with the job applications? Did you get the one off to Derby?

Hi Tracy  . Thinking of you.

Decided not to work today but to spend time on house - cleaning and organising. Have bought a wavy/curvey mirror for the bathroom, so need to drill that up. Soon will have a photo for you guys! Also, get my new phone today - hooray! and it can receive photos: so that'll help us.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girlies,

Lily - you be careful al that driling!! Can't wait for the photo.    I decided again the derby job as I really don't want to go and move on my own, Tim has started looking more actively though and there are always jobs for me in Derby so I really didn't want to get ofered something and then not take it as then when I do want to move they will think I'm a time waster!!  Have applied for 2 childrens jobs in London though. I need to sortme phone out too as I still can't send pictures with mine.... I can receive them though.  

Katey -    That is all I can say. OUCH OUCH OUCH!!!  Sorry not posted Jack's pressie yet. I have wrapped it all up ready to send and Tim works by a post office but forgot to tske it with him today !!  Still he has promised to nip to the post office in the morning.. we will see!! 

Tracey - Sending you a hug. XX

I'm tired today had an early start and they just don't agree with me!  Just had a nap as was home a little early.  Got Tims sister and friend coming up tomorrow to stay so I guess I will have to get up do cleaning!  

Also I have a wedding where tim is best man and they are really rich and posh and I need to get a dress... any ideas?  I don't wanna buy from a mainstream shop incase someone else gets the same.  Tried Brighton boutiques with no luck... where else can I try?

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope your all doing ok. Katey.. get any sleep..... Tracey.... hope the meds are starting to kick in.  Lily - hope your not doing too much.. 

Ok, I have tims sis and mate down in a minute and they staying over so I will will be awol tonight.

Have good sat night.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99637.0

N x


----------

